# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  The King Of Bananas' Dream journal

## Banana King

Hello everybody! 
This is my online dream journal.
 ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::banana:: 

* Marks the lucid dreams
*Bold letters are the lucid parts*
_Tilted letters are fragments_
^ marks dreams in which I have developed in. Mostly learning new skills. 
Feedback is welcome  :smiley:

----------


## Banana King

So last night I somehow realised I was in a dream. I was in a classroom with my classmates and a teacher. But I did not do anything special, I just listened to see if there was some kind of message for me. There was no message and I found it hard to "get away" for the scene. After what felt like a long time I asked my brother(who was there for some reason) what to do. But I remembered that I wanted to work on my basic flying/telekinesis skills. So I lifted some small objects across the room and made them fly to my hand. They floated up in the air smoothly then when I wanted them over to me they really flew fast. Not so stable. 
Then I opened a window and felt like " I've been dreaming for a long time, maybe it will end soon?" I jumped up in the air and started flying, I flew higher then ever before and it really felt cool! Then I saw the back of my eyelids. 
Later I got lucid again and I was in a subway station. Classmates were still there and I started having sex with random people(girls). It was fun. I remember being hit by the train before I could react and fly away or "go through" the train. I thought I was going to feel pain and go with the train but instead I just went through it  :smiley:  

 ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  :boogie:  ::banana::  :boogie:

----------


## Baron Samedi

wow! that sounds like fun. Especially getting hit by the train.

----------


## Banana King

Well thank you! It was kinda nice  :smiley:

----------


## Banana King

Last night I had a zombie dream. Not lucid :/. I've been playing the l4d2 demo but I had not in some days before this dream. 
I was in some kind of public bath. The doors were made of glass. And I knew that there were zombies all over the place. So me and some others tried to defend ourselves. I found a chainsaw, pretty sweet huh?  :smiley:  But I don't remember using it that much. 
One "scene" that I do remember was that there was a big ass horde running for us. And the door was not shut, so I got all panic mode and tried to lock it and everyone was yelling at me to hurry up. After some very irritating second I finaly got it locked. So I walked away from the door thinking I saved the day, but then everyone yelled that I had to barricade it or something. There was this woman who were trying to keep the door shut with her shoulder. But when the first zombie came she like flew away from the blow and zombies was everywhere. Hell broke loose and I got my rifle and started blowing up some zombie heads. 
Very cool dream though I don't remember much. And I wish I had been lucid too  :smiley: 
 ::banana::  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Banana King

This night I dreamed I was in somekind of school. I met an old mate and we sat in the back of the classroom. He started playing with fireworks and being an ass. He held them very close to me. He lit one up and held it infront of me aiming towards the classroom. I hid behind my legs and covered my eyes. I felt the burn on my right leg and when I looked up I had a huge mark on it. 
He got scared of me and ran away. I went out in the hallway and asked my teacher if she would help me find the nurse. She looked a bit surprised and said "ofc ofc follow me" and we found the nurse and they talked for a minute. 
Then the dream got a bit dirty... I told them "Before you're gonna help me, I need to show you both something, follow me." (they were hot!)
So I went to a bathroom and they went in and I tried to lock the door, but there was no lock so I was like "... careface" and started taking my clothes off. After some nice minutes the door opened and 3 other girls came in and it started getting really fun. But then I was like "Hey! What are the odds for this to happen?" And I got lucid. After finishing my bussiness there I went out of the room and looked around me. It's was a big wide floor before me and I started running at super speeds over it. I was bent over really far. 

I remembered that this was only a dream and I could stop in an instant. 
I could not. 
So I ran into the wall but it didn't hurt me. I looked at my reflection in a window as I came close to the cafeteria. 
But then I saw a hot chick at the table and I sat down with her(Think I lost my lucidity). I was surprised that she had like tons of food on two plates cuz she wasn't fat or anything. We talked for a while and then I don't remember anymore.

I've read that some virgins having sex in lucid dreams think it's uncomfortable and weird. I'm not one of them. I'm a virgin and I think it works just pretty damn nice in the dream.

----------


## Banana King

Last night I dreamed about my family getting a cat. The cat was cute and all and acted normal.
Until.
My friends cat was outside our door and it was hurt. We gave it to much attention according to our cat. So she/he started hitting my friends cat in the head.
I stopped my cat before she/he could finish the job. And I think I remember my dad saying: "We need to put this crazy cat down" or something.

----------


## Banana King

Last night I dreamt I was playing some kind of game. Eragon I think it was called. I've read and watched the movie. It was nothing like it. 
It was a real mystery game, I was some guy trying to get down in a very big pit. Like in the movie 300 but wider. There was "bridges" to walk on and I would find different things to help me sovle the game. That dream ended there I think.
I don't remember how I got lucid but I found myself at a beachhouse in a sunny place. There were two exit door from the house. I looked out on one side then on the other and when I looked back the view had changed to something similar. I went out of the house and thought "This is amazing! How can my brain create so beautiful things?" There were palm trees on my left and a sunny beach before me.
 My plan was to find a nice spot. Sit down and just take it all in (I read a tread here that suggested to do that) and then when I was fully lucid I would try to teleport. But it was so beautiful so I decided to run in the sand and laugh. I was truly happy. 
But then my big brother came from the house and started commenting my behavior. He was really irritating and I finally got enough of him wasting my time so I yelled "DON'T YOU GET IT!? IT'S A FUCKING LUCID! GET THE FUCK OUT!!..." I think I had some success with that. But I found myself in my room next. Infront of my computer. Where I am now  :tongue2:  But it was dark and I wanted to sit down in a nice place with lots of light. I went to the lightswitch and tried to light my room up. But it didn't work, and that reminded me again it was a lucid. 
I then found myself at some kind of place with lots of people, I remembered to ask a DC if my subconsciousness had any message for me. So I looked right into a woman's face and asked. She looked down for a second, but then she looked me in the eyes and said "Nope, no message for you" or something.

I went back to my plan but could not forfill it, I woke up. I tried to lie still in bed but my arm was twisted in a weird way(probably why I woke up) so I had to let it go. 

Later that night I had non-lucids where I switched school and missed my old classmates. I had a new English teacher that sucked. And the "Eragon" game came back in some form in the dream. I think it was from a English text.

----------


## Banana King

I find myself in a first class bedroom on a boat. I girl from my class is there too, we converse. I look out and see the shore pretty close to the boat. And it looks like we're moving very fast. There is no light in the room, just the "moonlight" from the window. It's cloudy but the moonlight can still make it through. I get excited over how beautiful it is. 
I look out for a while and see how a vortex is starting to form(think Donnie Darko) and it looks really cool. 
One end of it goes on the window, even through the window somehow(not breaking the glass) and I slowly reach for it with my hand. I feel it "sucking in" my hand but not so hard that I loose control. The end of the vortex goes up on the ceiling of the room and I still have my hand in it. 
     I get a strong feeling of something like " I'm going to get changed by this" like a superpower or something. I felt like it was the beginning of my new life. 

The whole night I dreamt really vivid dreams I think. This was the most important dream.

----------


## Banana King

This night I had an awesome dream. I was in some sort of New York looking place. There was a huge amount of people there. I anyone has seen heroes it was like people with superpowers and a leader like Samuel(but he was good) and the military didn't like us. 
So I stand with the leader and many others at one end of a huge street. And we have some kind of meeting. Suddenly like almost all superpowerpeople on the other side of the street is killed by storming american soldiers. 
The leader says something like "We can't go on with this anymore, we have to defend ourselfes" and we start chanting a spell or something. I lift my arms and call forth a absolutly HUGE purple wave behind the storming soldiers. It's bigger than the houses and I make it come towards us and run over the soldiers. I think they melted and this was one of the coolest things I've seen in a dream. Well that dream kinda continued, or atleast the setting.

I was at another street, it was smaller and there was a car on fire there. I think the city was in chaos. I'm trying to help a woman but two asian looking guys fight me. 
*I'm lucid. I fight them one at a time. This is very developing for me since I usually suck at fighting in lucids. Well what happens is briefly that the first guy starts hitting me. But I counter him and get a nice punch in his chest I think. He breaks his ribs and is out of my way. The other one tries something similar, I remember getting a bit nauseous then. But I counter him too and get in a punch in his face that knocks him to the ground. 
I think "Wow that was cool" or something. 
Well now when I try to tell the woman that they're (dead?) and I want to help her she pulls out a kitchen knife and starts going towards me. I turn around and run away to get some distance. I start charging for a jump (like in the game Prototype" and jump really high. Instead of landing I just keep flying higher but it's dark and things get dim and I wake up.

----------


## Banana King

Today I stayed home since I got the cold. I woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't sleep. Got up, drank some water and then read for a while in bed. Then I tried again. It felt like I got conciouss 2 seconds before the dream formed or something. Suddenly I woke up in a room, lucid from start, and got up from the floor. The dream wasn't very vivid and I tried touching my hands. I picked up my guitar from the ground and played a bit. I lost vision from my left eye. The music didn't sound very well so I got out from the room and looked around. I was in my school, started acting normal then I started kissing and other things with a girl. Then I blacked out with alot of sperm all over myself. I thought "Oh god" and for a minute I wondered if it was a dream or not. Then I wiped of the cum on someone and laughed  ::D:   ::banana::  ::banana::  The end.

----------


## Banana King

I had a normal dream where I was travelling on a horse I think. It was like an epic fantasy journey. I had to save someone, but on the way I found out I had to take the power of life and death. So I rid over a dark hole in the ground and alot of flies went up out of it and I absorbed them someway. It was realistic. At first the flies would go out of myself sometimes. But I somehow got control over it. I got to this fishvillage and tried it out. I remember seing a small bear and focusing on it resulting in it collapsing on the ground. Then after a few seconds I made it come back to life like nothing happened.

----------


## Banana King

I had this lucid last night when I finally checked my hands. I have allways forgotten to take any notice of them. At first glimpse they looked normal but then some fingers where like gone. It looked like they were in the blind spot when I think about it. If this is because I expected some fingers to be gone or if my brain can't count I do not know.

----------


## Banana King

First lucid in over a week. I'm going to imitate Loaf here and use fat letters for the lucid parts.
I was going to a new school. I met a friend from my first school there and we sat together in a classroom. We started joking with eachother and our teacher got mad and yelled at him. Then we got a test that was easy. I couldn't answer a single question. I don't think I ever looked at the paper I just knew I couldn't. Everyone left and the teacher was getting pretty upset waiting for me and she yelled something like "Come on you lazy fuck!" which I replied to with "Shut up you fucking whore!" or something. I don't remember how that dream ended but that's what I recalled when I woke up tonight. 
I thought about the dream when I fell asleep again I think. So next dream.

I was walking down a mountain on some stairs which were curved on the mountain side. It was a huge stair and I thought "OMG I'm going to walk here every morning and after school." I met different students who were walking up the stair(this was my new school). When I finally came down the stair I walked on the mountain but close to the water. Could draw a map where my school was in this but it's not important. 
I figured I might be in a dream and did the nose-breathing reality check. It was a dream.* I managed to remember my goal was to first become a Na'vi(from the movie Avatar) and then summon another Na'vi and make him/her create a portal to Pandora. So I looked out on the water and closed my eyes a bit to long and the dream vanished. I woke up in my bed feeling really tired, did a reality check. Still a dream. The dream was really unstable since it was kinda dark in my room and my legs were invisible if I remember correctly. Well I soon found myself in a western-movie-cowboy-village. Things were clearer there. I don't remember all the details from there but I managed to find a girl who was smaller than me. And that made me feel confident that I might be blue(Na'vis are much taller than the average human). So I think I was a Na'vi for a while but the dream was unstable at that part. I think I even got the girl to become a Na'vi for a while. 
I needed to find a portal and I just asked a lot of DCs where I could find the portal. They just answered "A portal!? You high?" and things like that. So I failed to get to Pandora.* The next part was a semi-lucid part and I don't remember that much and it's not so interesting. I walked around in the village. 
Well I think I had another false awakening. *I got up and sat down in my living room to make the dream more stable. The TV was on and my family was sitting in the couch. I could here music, don't remember what song. I started listening and looking around me and putting my hands on everything I had around me. The dream was a lot more stable then. I felt the dream was not going to last much longer so I did a last reality check before I threw myself out of the window and started flying around my neighborhood. It was snowing outside and I got cold pretty fast.* And then suddenly I woke up in my bed. I did a reality check. It passed. I was now awake. And I spent a long time recalling this dream.  ::bowdown::  ::banana:: :bravo:

----------


## Banana King

I had a dream last night where the very same friend from the night before was in it. His name is Jesper and I think he, me and another friend were walking at night. Somehow Jesper got hold of a car and another car went past us but Jesper drove in a strange way and that made the car drive down beside the road (hard to explain). Ah well, Jesper drove off really funny since he did it slowly and turned and stuff. A man went out of the car and yelled because he was mad. I told him it was his fault as much as Jesper's and that it was an accident. He quickly agreed and somehow he got his car up on the road again. The car wouldn't start and I got the sense that something bad might happen. So I took cover behind a tree and felt like a coward. But I had a little fantasy that the car would explode and it was better to be safe then sorry. Then the fantasy manifested the dream and I could see fire on the sides of the tree. I went out afterwards and saw my friend had somehow also taken cower but, the man had gotten burned.
This resulted in the man getting some kind of fire-power. And we went to a place for the "special" and I had some power too. The leader was called Dumbledoor  :tongue2: 
I talked to him and made him realize he could only use his power for good.
Or I would destroy him  :tongue2:

----------


## Banana King

Ok the dream I remember was right before I woke up this morning. It was somekind of game. We were a bunch of humans on a godforsaken planet where creatures from "Alien" and starcraft "Zergs" lived. Or something in between. Well our mission was to survive and get from checkpoint to checkpoint and finally get to a place where a ship could beam us up. 
I got in to one checkpoint and I think I was the last one. But just as I relaxed somekind of zerg had lived in a wall in the checkpoint building and it came out and killed me. I was no longer human. A screen came up infront of me and I got to choose my body parts (This was like a zombie thing. I die and get to play zerg.) I didn't really understand what the difference was between big legs and small and so on. But I didn't really care, I picked some legs and stuff and then picked my special. My special was that I rolled forward on a straight line and shredded every human I passed to pieces with my shredding arms or something. Ok I now spawned. In the start it was third person and poor graphic. A bridge fell down to let the humans out of the checkpoint place and they were on their way to the next one. They were faster then I thought and I didn't do anything before everyone was out of the bridge. The people who were slow and left behind I killed. They died really easy. 
I think the humans got to their next checkpoint. The next moment I was up on this huge mountain with my zerg "brothers and sisters". We were sent on a special mission to spy on the humans. We watched down the mountain, it was snowy, and there I could see the big human herd walking from my left to my right. 
Then there was a short scene when zergs were fighting human special soldiers. The dream was really fuzzy here and I remember opening my eyes, I didn't really think I was going to fall asleep again. But I didn't move and started focusing on my internal body touching a cold metalbar in the dream. I didn't get into a lucid dream but I started dreaming again. It was like a DEID instead of a DEILD.
We spied on the humans and saw that a blue beacon was where they were. They had prepared the evacuation beam. Next thing was that I sneaked into a sort of carnival village where the humans were. I sneaked up close to them, they stood in a ring of tents and it was very crowded. I got behind a tent and realised I couldn't attack them, I was outnumbered. 
Their leader was talking about their soon to be evacuation and they had really let their gards down. They were going to have a party. The food was in the middle I think. I looked at the other way, I saw some of my brothers slowly getting out of their hiding places, windows, trees, etc. I could hear our leader, our "mother", speaking and she sounded dry and evil. She said something epic like "We will take what's ours and destroy this intruders! Attack!!". I jumped out of my hiding spot and realised most of the humans were gathered in the middle for the food. I started my special ability and started rolling towards them. I could hear bones getting crushed and I basicly shredded them to pieces. I rolled to the other end of the ring of humans and knew my brothers would handle the rest. One blond man in the end of bodies was still alive. I had cut of all of his right leg, but everything else was still there. I saw the panic in his eyes and another zerg came up to him and started poking him and laughing. I woke up soon after that feeling kind of sick. But I still think it was an epic dream.

----------


## Banana King

I've had a dryspell broken now. Haven't had a lucid in like a week now. Well I'm going to write about my last dream this night.

At first I dreamt about my school being moved like 4 subway stations further away from my home. The first day after the break I was a bit late for a gymnastic class. I sat down and noticed some of the people from my last class from the school I went in before were there. (Should have done a RC) And we were doing like yoga moves. Some were really easy and some were hard as hell.

I also had a dream where a friend and I were flying on like brooms and evil Harry Potter characters were chasing us. They were like black smoke. I somehow had the machine pistol "Raffica" from CoD MW2 in my hand. So when we were almost home after a flight with much action and loops and stuff I shot at a "shadow" next to me. He/She got surprised and fell of the broom. 

The theme of all my dreams here were like that the world was going to end. So every rich enough person could buy a ticked to a evacuation ship or something. The ship was above the clouds and I could somehow fly up to it. I was on the ship for a while but I don't remember much about it. 

I don't remember how/when I got lucid but I got lucid somehow. I mostly use the nose RC. 
*I was in a locker room with some people my age that I've known somehow. I remembered that I wanted to go to Pandora and explore as a Na'vi or Avatar. But first I just had to hit some random guy. I could and he fell down on the ground. (I was powerless before in my lucids and but I've managed to overcome that) Then there was a argument why the fuck I did that. I just laughed and ignored them. Then I sat down for a while and stabilized my dream. Then we went into the gymnastics classroom and I placed myself in the middle of the room and started spinning and imagining where I wanted to go, Pandora. But instead I think I saw a snowy landscape in my vision for a second and then waking up.* To a false awakening. 
*I tried to get to my door but I was so slow and the dream was really unstable. But I held on to it and stayed lucid. And I finally got up and it got pretty stable again. I opened the front door but it was very dark outside. I stayed inside for a while. I thought about flying above the clouds cause somehow I imagined it would be sunny there. (From the dream with the ship up there)*
*I was with my friend again running through an old city. We had been talking about shared dreaming the days before and I wondered if he dreamt this too. Well he hasn't had a lucid yet. And I tried to shoot energy beams on the people in the city. But I failed pretty hard on dream control. The only power that I don't have to think about is flying.* 
*I was back in my neighborhood and I figured I would try to find a teleportation tool. I would search my friends house and I was on the move. I started hearing a epic song and I still remember the beat. I thought everythings going to be ok.* Then my mom woke me up.

----------


## Banana King

Tonight I dreamt that I was running on a snowy surface. I had trouble running fast and people were passing by me. I thought something like "This is how the people on dreamviews that have this problem in dreams must feel". I didn't do a RC. 

More dreams.
First. This was the night before my first day at school after the christmas break. So I dreamt I was on the bus (I ride the subway, again fail) and I was on my way to my school. But the school was like Hogwartz or something and when we got there a angry student lifted up the bus with mindpower and spun it around and then put it back on the ground. The bus driver got so scared he drove the bus away. I thought to myself "Oh great now I'm going to be late." 
So I somehow got into my mom's car and she was going to give me a ride.
She took a shortcut through a field and somehow we were going to get through a forest. So we sat down on a basket or something and started a wild ride. We "surfed" on roots and I balanced like a god and it was funny.
We finally got to the end of the roots and there I landed in some seaweed and water. 
There was a woman and a man there. They were looking down a pool of water. There were leafs there and other nature stuff.
The leafs were dancing around doing beautiful moves. The water was also superclear. The man said that even death has it's beauty. Since the leafs were "dead".
I don't really know if that was some message from my subconciouss since I haven't experienced anyone close to me pass away. But it was still a nice feeling when I woke up.

----------


## Banana King

Ok so the major part of tonight I don't remember. But in the end I had three separated dreams. One lucid. Ok in the first one I was like a giant or something. And I had some giants with me. We were defending against humans. I had some kind of rifle with a knife at the front. Well not so much interresting about that dream. Shot and knifed small humans. Then a fellow giant told me he could aim better and he tried. But he sucked compared to me so he got pwnd  :tongue2: 

I woke up and closed my door and thought about lucid dreams for a while in bed. The dream story was that I had moved my bed out of my room and I "woke up" in the middle of the night. There were others sleeping in the same room as I. I went to the bathroom and found my neighbor's cat there. She visits alot. But she either had a pillow stuck on her face or she had her head through a pillow. I thought it was odd and went lucid mode. *I had a false awakening or something and I was in my room. The haithan guy from Heroes was there in a corner. I tried to get out of the bed for a long time. I was so slowed down. And it was dark in the room. When I finally got up I felt like I was really drunk and my balance was almost gone. I tried to turn on the lights cause it was so dark in my room. It didn't work so I opened the door and it got a little bit brighter. Then I went out and there was a girl with me.
I was standing on an empty military base with her. I sometimes get really horny in dreams so I wanted to have sex. A guy came and talked to her and I told him to go and her to give me a bj. They both were like "ofc ofc" but then I fought myself. I didn't want to "waste" another lucid on this so I took some steps back from her. She were on her knees. And I lifted my arm and started channeling my telekinetic(I don't really know how to spell it) power. At first she just crawled to me, but I "lifted" her up and slowly and controlled towards me. I think I woke up when she had got all the way over and started her "bussiness".*
The last dream: I woke up in a bed. Two of my friends were there in the same bed. One of them started being irratating and I went up and hit him a few times. I was really weak but I thought "Ah well I just woke up". I went outside and it was my kindergarten. I got to a pole and somehow I did some gymnastic moves around it. Then alot of people started standing in a line, I joined in. I don't really understand what happened. Well later I thought about "When will we start skiing?" or something. So I guess it was somekind of skiing trip. Then I woke up I think. I was half-sleeping for a while and I thought to myself "What time is it?" because I was going to the gym early. And I "dreamt" that I was looking at the clock and realising it was late. But when I finally woke up and checked the clock it was much earlier then I thought.

----------


## Banana King

I'm just going to write down the most rememberable parts of my dreams last night. First the world was ending and it was lava everywhere. You just had to get up as high as you could. And there was some epic fighting involved too. After a while everyone died anyways.
Later the world was ending again and I thought it was lava again. But instead the whole sea froze. It was pretty epic and the world was getting really cold.

----------


## Banana King

I was running down a long road. Down to the docks. The dream would repeat itself in a loop. I noticed a hole in the road. When I ran past it later it was more like a constructed cave entrance. I think I went in it after a while. Somehow I was like Ruffy or Luffy or whatever you call him. And I could swing my arm very far. I held a lock in my hand to make my punches harder. Well I was in the cave and I think some cool things happened but I don't remember now. I went out and ran down to the docks. I climbed a ladder and made it to some kind of pier. Suddenly the ground moved. I was on a boat and I think I was going to Gotland  (in Sweden). I was like "Oh no...!". 
This is the interresting part. I knew on some level that it was a dream. *So I closed my eyes and started focusing on waking up (something I haven't done before) and I opened my eyes. I was in my room. I did a RC and got lucid. But as I staggered up with a hard time moving my body I couldn't see much. The dream was unstable and dark. So about when I made it to my door I opened my eyes again.* This time in real life.

----------


## Banana King

Almost three lucids actually. Tried a DEILD after the first lucid since it failed. But after five seconds I just had to move. 
Lucid n.1: *I was in my house and the dream was unstable and pretty lame.* 
Here are some dreams, I don't know in what order they came in.

I was in a military truck with some peers. We rolled in to a Korean military base. Plan was simple, go out and fuck things up. The Koreans were waiting outside of the truck. I opened the roof somehow and went out that way. A companion and I went into a food tent in the base. He sat down and started ordering food while I was preparing to kill them all. 
-
I think that we somehow won the fight. I was walking with a woman(the possibly my dream guide) that looked a bit like the chick from Kill Bill. We were walking away from my peers. She said something like "You are a mykrlyasud kksjcorsje" in english. I remember it didn't sound weird but I don't remember now what she said. The cool part was that I answered "I don't even know what that means, but thanks!". I think she said that I was special and thought in another way than my peers. 
I think she was taller then me too. I'm 185 cm so that's pretty rare for a woman. We went into an inn or something. There were three stupid DC chicks there. Later I somehow realized that they were her puppets so to speak. She was a powerful woman, a leader, and she had deep thoughts. 

I was climbing a snowy hill/mountain. I could see my breath in the air. I finally made it to the top. There stood my father. He was plowing the snow. I walked towards him. He showed me a slide down the mountain he had been working on. I explored it a bit and fell down the hill. I rolled around for a while but then I sat up and started really sliding down the slide.(Bad english I know) It went up and down and I got a really high speed. I flew over some jumps. It was one heck of a ride. After a while I got near the end. It went up first then down to the ground where the were some trees. My father came on his back on a sledge. He was wearing a blue helmet. I realized he was going to crash or something since I flew with my relativly low speed. In the last second before the final "jump" the sledge turned left really fast. The sledge flew out in the air very high. I noticed a chopper. I thought "Oh fuck!" and my dad and his sledge crashed into it. The chopper started burning and the sledge too somehow. The sledge had like a small chopper blade that made it fly a bit. Btw the chopper started "burning" like in CoD MW2. My father made it. As he was walking towards me I noticed it wasn't my father. It was some black dude. He said like "oh shit did you see that!". The dream got very unstable after that. 
It was almost like a fantasy. *I got lucid but I thought I couldn't control anything since it wasn't really a dream. But then I imagined my hand moving and it became a dream. I hit a guy in the face some times. Then I just fooled around for a bit before waking up*

----------


## Banana King

I dreamt that my friend was diving in this shitty sewer water. He found corpses there and one of them twitched like hell. He wanted me to come look at it but I was like "erm no?!". 

Another cool dream was that I dreamt my life had taken different turns. I was more of a bad ass teenager. I had met like a hot friends MILF and she had given me a BJ when I was pretty young. I think she looked like my "possibly my dream guide". 
I also watched a film where I was in it and I was doing random stuff. I went on a wheelchair and slid down a long pole. Then I saw some other peoples try it too.

----------


## Banana King

I was in the safe house on the map with the bridge right outside. A small bridge running to the left. 
I was showing someone my skills. I had in mind that I was going to be very explosive and crush everything. I was a musclebeast. Someone was spectating somehow. 
Well there were two zombies to the left outside the door. I smashed the door opened so they got crushed. Then I ran towards another one and like barely touched him but he exploded. I wasn't feeling as explosive as I wanted to and I was getting out of breath. Close to the beginning there is a bus in the way, so you have to run up in a house to get up on the bus and past it. But I ran up on the wall and jumped to the bus. 
After that I met a witch. She stood up and started screaming at me. That made other witches come for me. But I just one shotted them all with my shotgun. Then I killed the screaming witch (can remember the scream). After that my friend was there somehow. He said that we could make two witches tame if we made them fight for a twenty. I threw a twenty on the ground but no witches came. When I reached to pick it up I noticed there was a trainrail on the ground. I reached for the twenty but had to jump away since the train was coming. It stopped like 2 meters from the twenty. Then instead of changing direction and making the "front" being that "back" the train turned 180 degrees and drove on the ground. I didn't become lucid. 
Now two of my friends were with me. They tried to help me get the twenty but it was beneath one of the rails. We didn't want to be electrocuted so we were gently. But then another train came and we had to jump away. The driver stopped the train infront of the twenty. He had seen us and thought we might have done something stupid. But then he drove the last 2 meters. He went out and looked at me with a grown-up face. I started mumbling "my ticket is there..." and he nodded and went into the train again. 
I think there was a third train later.

I haven't played l4d2 in like 3 weeks and never really played it much either. Dunno why I dreamt about it.

----------


## Banana King

I had forgotten my lucid when I woke up. But I knew I had one. After maybe 4 minutes thinking I remember one part of it. 
*I was going to open a door. It looked like the door to my room. I thought about Pandora like a second before I opened it. I had no real expectation what to find on the other side. 
I found my room. But in a weird way. I have mirrors on one wall, but they were on another and stuff like that. I somehow felt scared then.* That all I remember. Maybe I woke up? dunno. 
Really SUCKS to forget lucids. I remembered something more this morning but now I don't remember it any more.

----------


## Banana King

I forgot most of my dream through the day. Damn I need to focus more on it. Well I remember I dreamt my brother was really rich or something. That's pretty much it. 
Now I've watched Avatar for the second time. I hope that will influence my night.

----------


## Banana King

I had three different stories this night. 
1. I was living a life and my goal was to buy a special house and a roof and a bed for a neighbor. And get back together with my ex. A guy from my class was trying to hit on my ex. That made me feel like I had to get back together with her. Eventually I think I let her go. 
I bought the house and roof and stuff but I don't know how I got the money. I thought I would do it when I was old and rich. Maybe I took a loan. 

2. Water. Like a beach but with rocks instead of sand. There were other people there. It was a sunny day. Me and two other dudes went beneath the water. We sat on a rock under the watersurface. I could see things clearly like twenty meters around me. But everything else was pitch black. I imagined me swinning in the dark water and feeling a huge scary fish or something. I noticed I hadn't come up and breathed in a while. Why didn't I do a RC. I was probably breathing water anyways. I went down again. I saw two octopusses swimming below us. They were orange like and a bit bigger than a human. One of the dudes "said" he was going to fight one of them. He went towards one of them and it took hold of his arms with the tentacles. It was very vivid. I think he died or I took his place somehow. Now I was fighting the octopus. It was like a boss in a game. It had a club or something and it threw spears at me. I took the spears and threw them back. After a long fight I won. 

3. I was at some fine dinner in the 17th century or something. I was an assassin. Been playing AC2. I was on a balcony. There were a man and a woman talking. They said they had to take out two guards down there. I offered to use my hidden gun. The woman took out a crossbow but I said I could do it. I aimed with my arm and heard some clicking but nothing happened. I think I had to run or chase someone then. I came to a broken house. Like it had been a gunfight in it. Then I heard a voice saying "two rooms and one kitchen, hahahahaa, isn't that what you wanted? HAAHA" 
Weird.

----------


## Banana King

Ok so the main dream was that I went up and started playing xbox 360 in the morning(I never do). I realized I was late for school and had to get going. My dad yelled at me. I went towards my old school. It's about a 15-20 minute walk. Roads going up and down. I met a friend from my current class and I said like "We're gonna be late, we should run" which he responded to "I'm don't want to get all sweaty before school" but I said "C'mon we don't want to be late for this, it's important."
So we started jogging. I noticed I could take large steps. At the top of a road going down I took a giant step and "floated" down the road. My friend had to run like hell next to me. I could take bigger and bigger steps and it was like low grav. This is a reaccuring event in my dreams. But I didn't get lucid  :Sad: 
Somewhere on the road I was told we were going on a field trip. We were meeting beneath a bridge. I thought we might make it. 

I have another "scene" I remember. I was in a room at collage or something. Some of my friends took a cigarette and then they gave it to me. I didn't want to smell like smoke for some reason and you could like get in trouble if you smoked at the school. So I tried to hide it. I wish I had smoked it and maybe got lucid or had a cool new dream experience.

----------


## Banana King

I was at some kind adult party that looked a bit like Bioshock enviroment. I was there with some classmates. I figured I'd get really drunk. I had my friend from the last dream with me too. His name is Hugo and I tought him how to lucid dream IRL. I took him like 4-5 months and an eye surgery to have his first.
I asked a classmate passing by if he knew any good drinks I should order. He said Mojo. So I went to the bartender(I'm underage) and was a bit nervous. I stuttured mo... khaa... urgh.. Mojo! I think it failed. Damn it. I want to see what flavours my mind can create. Later I was at a bathroom or something with Hugo. A guy came over to us and said like "You didn't see me" and then he stepped over to a computer screen and started talking in a phone. Someone came in and yelled "where is he!?"
The guy vanished like in the matrix almost. When I looked again at the phone some other dude was talking there. The yelling person walked away. 

I think I found a secret room or something. It led out to a mountain or something. Can't really remember but I was showed some kind of revelation. A voice was guiding me. 
Later I was looking for another revelation with Hugo. The voice was guiding me. We were supposed to cross a train rail. We crossed two then the voice said it was the next one. We crossed 3 and were soon to reach our goal. Don't remember what happened next. 

I'm starting to get a stronger feeling that I "know" I'm dreaming on some level. It's like I don't do anything about it. I just see what happens. I want to get fully lucid. I need to "break through". ::silly::

----------


## Banana King

Third night in a row Hugo is in my dream. 
We had moved to a house near a Top Wok Noodles in my part of town. I walked there with my dad. It was like 40 meters. I said I could get used to this. I walked past the shop while my dad stood outside. He was only wearing his underwear. I thought it was a bit strange and embarrasing. He did a gesture to the shopkeeper "Will you let me in like this?". They let him in. I went on a walk. I walked streets up and down. I think I was looking for a souvernier for like aliens? Well I got to a subway station and I figured I could take the subway back instead of walking. The subway wouldn't come for 10 minutes so I walked back. I didn't remember the way. 

I was on a field trip at school. Hugo and I were playing acoustic guitar. The music teacher who was there said that I was the most skilled acoustic guitar player and therefore had to play the hard part of a song. We were in some kind of barack. Just weird bullshit after that I think.

----------


## Banana King

Two dreams that I can recall. I had one earlier but I forgot it  :Sad: 
First dream. 
I was in my school. I went with Hugo on his development discussion. That's pretty weird cuz his parents should have and it was with our chemistry teacher and not his mentor. Well I don't remember much of that. After that we were going to have a chemistry lesson. I opened my locker and the books were laying ontop of eachother instead of next to eachother. I looked for my chemistry book but it took a looong time. I got frustrated and couldn't see much. It was dim. Well I got into the classroom last and had to sit with a black girl who had joined out class. The teachers (chemistry and physics) said that everyone would hold hands with their neighbor. I doubted at first but then I held hands with her and smiled. We held hand in some weird way that you shouldn't be able to do IRL. The teachers tried to correct it. I had a question about how metal can lead cold. I felt really sick on this lesson from when I looked in my locker. I was sweaty and warm. I woke up and was sweaty and warm. Did a RC then I went to the bathroom and drank some water and urinated. Then I went up to my room, closed the door and streched a bit. I tried to wild but I couldn't. 

Second dream.
I was like sent back in time to Africa or something. I spent some days with a black nomad with beard and a arabic man. They were both old and wise. They teased eachother pretty much too. 
We stood on a beach. It was pretty beautiful and the sun was going down in the water. Someone explained that one of the guys had to move. It was pretty silent and they eventually decided I had to make the choice. I said I couldn't. I liked them both. The black man went next to the arabic man and said something like "I want to stay and hunt for my family with the earth(or something?)" Then he walked out in the water. It was shallow. I thought like well the arabic man must also want that. But then I talked to the arabic man for a while. He explained that the black man had almost become one with the landscape. He could even walk on the water. I looked up and saw the black man walk on water. I realized the arabic man had to leave. He explained that he was weaker than the black man too. I said that he looked stronger. *Then the dream started fading. I lied still and tried to DEILD. I could feel the sleep paralysis. But I failed, I had to swallow. I had slept too much anyway and when I moved, my right hand had fallen asleep.* This dream was pretty vivid though  :smiley:

----------


## Banana King

Finally a lucid!!!  ::D:  
Ok first I had a dream where I was sitting with a friend in the subway. The subway went around in the city like in Batman bigins. He offered me a smoke but I said I had to get to bed soon and was hoping for a lucid. DOH!  ::D: 
We went off somewhere and I remember we climbed a like Thailand mountain. It was sunny and the forest was "alive". We climbed on to a platform and were happy and proud over ourselves. There was a picnic basket on the ground so I went on the blanket. I saw a bee flying around and I said "I hate bees" and thought it would sting me. Then I looked down and the blanket was attacked by ants. I stomped and crushed as many as I could. Now we were three people up there. 

I think I had a false awakening after that. Or atleast the next dream I was sitting in bed reading. I couldn't sleep so I read for a while. I remember getting to page 230. But later that morning I thought "Wait, that didn't happen" and I checked the book. 

Well now it's time for the lucid. 
I was in like a mansion. My grandma was there and when I saw her I became lucid. *I went around in the house for a few minutes and found some comic cards of sex positions. One was like "the peek-peek" and it was a picture of a man and a woman comic style with a wall between with a hole in it. Then one more but I don't remember. Well I went outside and tried to create a fireball out of my hand. Didn't work. 
It was beautiful outside. I really was stunned. It was like a small pond with clear water in it. And then like a waterfall. I went to the "waterfall" and sat down. God I love lucid dreaming. Then I tried to fly but I fell into the pond.* I lost lucidity. 
I was like holding a ledge. Arms were above water. Some guys from my class was left of me. I spat in the water beneath me. Then noticed the guy next to me had his hand there and got spit on it. He got mad and was disgusted. I said wtf why did you have your hand there. He just whined. I got like madly strong and pulled him under the watersurface and he twitched. That was pretty weird. 

I was following a guy. I was like the camera. I thought it was a bad movie when he opened a door and almost closed it but then let in the cameraman. 
Gained lucidity again.* I was in the room he went into. There was another door on the other side. I almost opened it and could see darkness on the other side. I wanted to Pandora but couldn't really visualize it. Instead I just opened to see what was there. It was my room, but out of porportions and the "door" was in the roof. The room was really big and everything in it too. I closed the door. 
Next thing a woman was standing in the room. I told her to give me a BJ. She did  I was enjoying it but then she pulled out a scissor and started cutting close to my penis. I made her stand up and she started cutting against my hand. I could really feel pain... or atleast strong discomfort. I shoved her away.* Woke up then I think.

Later I had another dream but I can't remember it now.

DRYSPELL BROKEN!!  ::D:

----------


## Banana King

I was with my classmates and other people from my school. I think I dreamt it because I'm soon going on a skiing trip with my school. Well we sat at some kind of dining hall. I wanted to buy some beer but I couldn't find any. I asked two friends if they could find any. After a while they both came back and told me it was no more left.

Later the dream was like some kind of detective work. I remember riding in a car. Trying to find a place.

----------


## Banana King

I was in my friends school, or so I think, and I was in his class for a day. I sat down and a irritating small guy sat next to me. I said like "I'm not your friend, go do something else." Then we had a little wrestle, I won. 
Dreamt some more thing but nothing truly important. Going skiing tomorrow for four days.

----------


## Banana King

I've been away for 4 days. I remember one dream where I fell in love and got a girlfriend. I was really happy and I just felt pretty strange when I woke up. In a good way, I think.
This night I had a lucid dream. I had many dreams. But I had to rush up and away to school so I can't remember them all now. The most important was the lucid dream. But I don't even remember it well.
What I remember is that I had a long lucid dream. It was in the middle of the night. That might explain why I didn't remember so much of it. 
I remember that I was going with the flow in the dream for a while. I planned to go to a special room and start to achieve some dream goals. Well thats pretty much it. Will try to increase my recall.

----------


## Banana King

I have three parts that I remember fairly good. 
1. I was in some kind of skiing place. But also a carnival and a rollercoaster place at the same time. I made it to a hut where there was like a guy giving teens laughing gas. But you drank it. I think it was for depressed teens. Well I ordered some and waited in the hut for a long time. I met some people I know and they waited with me. The guy came out and said like "done in a minute". We sat down at a table and some of my friends had beers with them. I found some kind of secret passage and I remember looking out at a "road" from the secret passage. It was like a hide in front of me. 

2. I looked beneath a table and saw two cats there. I think it was my neighbor's female cat and a bigger male cat. The bigger one started like punching the smaller one. And it took a big leap and landed on the smaller. I didn't want to interfere cause I thought maybe thats how they do before they mate. Well the smaller cat was now on it's back ready to recieve. I walked away. 

3. I was at some kind of museum. I started fucking a chick near a window. I got lucid while doing it. *I tried to imagine/visualize me doing stuff then make it happen but I couldn't focus enough. I sensed I was about to wake up and so I did.*

----------


## Banana King

Brief part about Avatar. I was like going to infiltrate the Na'vi. I had a sidekick with me. I was dropped of in a jungle. I saw like two Na'vi run up a mountain. I don't think I was in a Avatar. Somehow I failed the mission so I told my supervisor they could fire me if they wanted. Somehow that led to me and my sidekick having to make our own way in the jungle. It was pretty dark so I pulled out a lighter and started burning some plants. The fire burned slowly so it was pretty efficient. I imagined me accidently burning down a christmas tree really fast but nothing happened. 
My sidekick said it wasn't a very energy efficient tecnique. There were christmas lightning over some plants. We started arguing what was most efficient. 
Next thing we are walking right next a "mountain". A road turns to the mountain. There's some kind of village up there. It turns up in the direction we were walking from. There stood two guards. They were like Brutes from Halo. One was holding a shotgun and the other one a sniper. We ran.

We made it to some kind of swampy place. There was a abandoned mall there. Inside we found some other people. Zombies were walking slowly towards us. The only way to get the away was to throw food somewhere else. The last second I found a meatpie or something. I threw it and felt like a total hero of the day. We left the mall for obvious reasons. Outside the were like a training track consisting of tree poles. A friendly character from the wall transformed into a werewolf. He ran the course very well. I wanted to learn how to transform into a werewolf too.  :Cheeky:  :smiley:

----------


## Banana King

I called in sick for school today. I remember having two dreams that I remembered. The first one was about me being over at an old friends place or at a lan or gibb with him. I was looking at his computer screen. He was playing the wc3 tft campaign. He was stationed at a planet that was rolling on another planet. And he had a cannon which he could shoot with. It wasn't like the real campaign. I could see the other planet in the horizon. It was pretty cool. I said like "Damn that campaign is so cool, the only negative thing is that the grafic is a bit outdated."
Then I had another dream which I could remember earlier. I thought about writing them down. But I could not believe I would forget it. Maybe I'll remember it later. Will edit then. 

I went back to sleep after fixing with school. I peed and drank some water. Then I read for a while. I came really close to a WILD. I lied still and started visualizing scenarios. But I would always come back to reality after a few moments. After a while I HAD to swallow. But I gave it another try. I think it went faster. And then I got into sleep paralysis I think. I got this hallucination that I was getting pulled down to the bed. I had problems not reacting on that. I accidently moved a finger or something. I gave up and tried to fall asleep normaly. 

Another WC3 TFT dream. It was a custom game. 
I was like a character or something. I was third person like in WoW. The first minute or something I flew a path on a creature like in WoW. And I could see on the other side of the screen a small tornado also flying a path. It was a race and that was the intro. A few seconds before the landing I noticed I had talents to spend. I picked a frost spell. 
I had to get across a field with dangerous monsters. I think I let my brother play for a while then. He made the map after a while. When he reached the end the character fell down a hill to another similar map. I figured the tornado was way ahead of us. Now I was playing.
I went forward to a creep or something and tried to press the frost spell. A text came up and said like "not enough awesome" or something. It meant it was an AOE spell. Then two creeps came close and I pressed it. They attacked me for a second but then my character became ice and they took a lot of damage while I got healed. 
I had to fall back cause a knight was chasing me. I used the Night Elf spell Meld. Then I ran the course pretty fast and got to the end. 
Now both me and my brother was playing. It was first person. There was a dock at the end, and a bridge over to the other side. But there were stuff blocking the bridge. I noticed a sword flashing on the "screen" to the right of the bridge. I figured we had to cut down the blockade. But there was no sword. There was a motorboat and many cables. I found a flex not connected so I went down in the boat and connected it. The motor started. 
I told my brother to jump in. I couldn't look at him cause the sun was blinding me or something. I drove the boat to the other side like a pro. 
When we got up there we saw three men walking over the bridge pretty fast. I was like "how the?" and they said like "you have to have this and that". I assume they meant we had to have picked up stuff during the game for the following maps. I asked where we could find it. 
Now I was a female version in the game. So one of them said "I'll tell you if you let me have a peek" after a few second I said no. Then he grabbed my foot. I started hitting his face but then he "killed" me or something. I spawned a few meters away. I hit him but he was too strong. I spawned again but now I read something on the ground. It was like small poles over the water forming words. I said something about using bricks hurts like hell. Then I couldn't read the sentence anymore. I woke up.

----------


## Banana King

I was going away with my mom and on the ship I got in an epic fight. 
Later I was riding a waterslide with friends.
Got a candybag from my brother with sugar bread in it. It melted in my mouth and tasted delicious. 
Not many details. Going away over the weekend.

----------


## Banana King

I'm just gonna write some keywords for myself. But I will write more about my Avatar 2 experience. 

Night 1.
Bicycle
Lucas at airplane's tale
Forest
Floated without drawer
Crappy tunnel
Turned with drawer
*
Dark
FA
Unstable
Woke up

Jump
2 days
Matthias
Could breathe under water
Couldn't find skies
Revelation
"Behind"
Beard
Black
No voice
Jumped on poles
Signs of "gods"

Night 2. 
Scary movie
Kakko fight
Candy
Subway
Ran
Sleep
Marcus
Avatar 2
Lake died
Evil scientist turned into Na'vi
Legend turned into the bad guys in ship
Broke loose
Killed teens in room
Dragon Ball Goku
Jesper W
Room with capsules
Superspeed
Portal
Jewstreet
Dad
Someone was going to teach me how to fight

Night 3.
Idre
Madde
Cod 6
Shared cabbin

----------


## Banana King

Basicly the lakes in Pandora died. First you got to play around underwater with the epic fishes and stuff. It was a bit like the little mermaid story. Then the humans wanted war again. 
There was this "evil scientist" that had died. The Na'vi started turning him into a Na'vi. His body grew in the trees or something. The humans had taken a dangerous legendary half-robot warrior and started giving him life again. 
I was a young Na'vi. I think Neytiri might have been my mother. I slept in a leaf a few meters above a lake. It was a beautiful Pandora/rainforest setting.
I was half-sleeping and half acting to sleep. Neytiri or someone that represented my mother there woke me up with a smile. I joked a bit and let myself fall into the lake. It was hard to see and the lake was pretty dead. I stood with my upper body above the surface. I talked to my mother. She told me about what was going on. I felt a real connection like that is my mother and I love her. I was happy. I checked beneath the surface again. I could see a big frightining fish face near my face. The water was clear. I wasn't afraid, I had my mom. I got to see the scientist slowly turning into something Pandora style. I could see he understood Pandora like Jake did in Avatar. I had a feeling he wouldn't be what stopped the humans. I would. 

Later I was on the human's ship where they kept the legend. I was like a low ranked person on the ship. I told them it was to risky to wake a legend up and he would probably destroy us. But they were careless and didn't listen to me. Then it went crazybase and the legend broke loose and slaughtered a whole bunch of people in a room. They were teenagers my age. I thought who can stop him. Son Goku came and beat him pretty easily. It was "small" son Goku. Then I gave a dragon ball to a girl that had survived and told her to get the rest of them from some people in the other room so she could wish her friends back to life.

Edit: I just found out that Avatar 2 is going to deal with the sea on Pandora O.o Can't wait to see it  :smiley:

----------


## Banana King

Had a dream about me being in my room and an old lady coming and saying she's my grandma or something. 
Another dream about me drinking with some friends. Pär and girls and Viktor. 
I was left alone fixing a thing in our cabbin or something. Later I got seperated again from the group and drove a truck down a bridge. But I survived the explosion and woke up in my cabbin. I felt great. It was in the morning and I could see Viktor walking outside. He stopped at my door. He had a beard like his dog. He was super wasted and I laughed hard. I think I even woke me up a second because of laughing IRL.

----------


## Banana King

I was with my school on a field trip or something. A teacher said GO! and everyone started running like a marathon in the woods. I joined in. I started taking big steps. I felt silly but it did make me go faster. I then "missed" the ground with my right foot. But I kept on going. I was like running/flying really close to the ground. It was the most thrilling feeling. I had a hard time turning but it went really fast. After a while I got off track while I tried to turn. I just kept going. I was really close hitting some trees. It was a sunny day. Then I lost control and was sure I was going to hit a tree with my back. But I didn't. Don't know what happened then but I think I remembered this happens a lot in my dreams so I got lucid. *I stared at my hand for a while trying to stabilize the dream. I looked at it until I could see my fingerprints. When I pulled the hand away I noticed my tumb was a lump and I laughed a bit. I was near my first school in the woods. Don't remember how but I met Hugo. I figured he might be a DC or maybe this was a shared dream. Well we were going to practise some dream control. I managed to create a small fire between my hands!!!  I tried that for a minute and noticed Hugo was further away trying to do something. I walked up to up and saw he was trying to make a tree fall. He had hit a tree for a while until it was bent over a bit. I figured he didn't want to continue with that since it wasn't that cool. He wanted to make it fall on the first hit or so. He struck a bigger tree and it didn't move. I stood at a tree next to him. I focused and gave it a weak punch. Then I imagined it was a dead tree and pushed it over easily. 
Hugo saw that and seemed a bit frustrated and got mad. He hugged his tree and ripped it up and threw it down. AWESOME! 
Then we went down to a place where it's really a tunnel. But in the dream world there was a room there. On the way over I saw Love from my class walking. I wondered if I could "get" him lucid too, but he was a DC or just really stupid. Hugo ran over to the room in a silly way and I said "Let's try if we can feel pain. Let's faceplant a wall!". So Hugo ran down in the room and stood on one side. Then he ran into the other side's wall face first. He said it wasn't that bad. I did as he did and it felt a bit uncomfortable but not painful.* I think I lost some lucidity then. I was shown a video of Hugo's family in a boat. They seemed super lame and Hugo said like "Hi!". Don't remember much after that. 
I asked him at school if he had any lucid that night but he said no.

----------


## Banana King

I was in a line for food outside arranged by the school. A tall skinny guy from my music class was handing out food evenly. I somehow got the thought that we were homies. So when he saw me he got all happy and said that I was going to get a lot of food. He gave me much more bacon and other kinds of meat than the others got. But some things were already finished. 
I then walked away with my food and an old friend from my first school(Which I happened to meet today  ::D: ) and a female teacher. When I met him  today he had a girlfriend or friend with him also :O
Well he talked about him having a friend who had this heart shaped pills that they would take all the time and get messed up. I was about to burst out "Why the fuck would you say that now!?" because of the teacher. 
But I didn't.

I think the main theme of the dream was a skiing trip with the school. Again.

----------


## Banana King

First I had a dream where I and two friends were going to induce some kind of dream  :tongue2:  So we were going to ski or something and have a little computer screen showing cool stuff. We sat down in a something and watched the little screen. I don't think it worked that good  :tongue2:  It was snowy.

Later I had another dream that I can recall. I was at my dad's grandmother's house. Everyone from my family was there and some hot chick my age who had been sent there by her parents. I think we were related in a long way. I fell in love a little. 
Later we were in in some kind of village for tourists. And I got knocked out (almost) by the girl. I was behind a house so no one else saw me. 
She started shaving my hair in a rush. She had an older woman with her. They dragged me in the grass. I wanted that. I wanted to be taken away. I think they were going to take me to some kind of secret group. It was like a movie so I naturally didn't want to be taken there. I think they were like a resistance group against some evil company which I thought were nice. 
Later I had commited a crime or something. I was chased by "cowboys" and I made it to a cave. The cave went up in a spiral and it was well lit. There were cool symbols on the ground. Then I met like three men rushing down the spiral. One of them was on a horse. He said "Run!!" I asked why? He answered "The bla bla broke(this was some kind of proof that the company was evil) and there's a huge flood coming!". Then a huge flood came and we were flushed down the spiral. It was vivid. 

Now the lucid dream. It might have been connected to the previous one. 
I was walking next to the sea. The water was frozen. *I got lucid somehow. 
I walked up a like "mountain" next to the water. It wasn't big. I could see my brother down on the ice. I was going to jump down there. I imagined the ice being just a black floor so I wouldn't fall through. 
I fell through but I quickly got up again. Then the ice was gone or something and we started swimming over to an opposite side where there was a club or something. I didn't have anything on my upper body. My mother was with us now. The weather was slowly getting warmer and better the closer we got to the other side. 
We found things to hold on to. Finally we got to the other side where there were like a bridge to get on. There was a club there. We walked to the entrance but a black guard stopped me. I looked into his eyes and we had like a staring competition. I made his pupils shring to nothing. He had orange eyes. This didn't work so I pushed him into a window or something and broke the glass. Then I picked him up and was going to throw him into the water. 
There was a small gap between the platform we were on and the fence to protect people from falling down into the water. I managed to accidently throw him head first down in the ground then he fell down through the gap into the water. I laughed cause I didn't see that coming. 
I didn't want to enter the club cause it felt like I had dreamt that before. 
I wanted to increase lucidity so I took off the rest of my clothes.* 
After a while I woke up. I was a bit sweaty and my right hand's fingers (except for my forefinger and my thumb) were numb. I didn't recall all these dreams then.

----------


## Banana King

I was in some school and I found out I had a test which I hadn't studied for. I was like geh...

----------


## Banana King

I've taken notes. Yesterday I had a dream about some tree and something with a god. Later I had a dream where I was in a school dining hall. I sat on the front road with some classmates. We were served different desserts or something. They said like "And a crab for the two men" (because our table had me and another guy) but I said "No thank you, I don't want crab". We had different pies and sweet stuff. It was tasty. I realized everyone had every different dessert instead of having to trade with eachother. The was like a chocolate egg infront of me. 

Tonight. 
I met Jesper W again on the subway. And I said like "What an coinsidence!". He had his girlfriend with him and we talked and I told him that I had met other from our class.

I was at a school. something about Joan. I was in a line for snacks and saw a guy from my first school. Then I went to ICA and met my mom or something.

I was in a corridor beneath the ground. I think we were going to have a gymnastics class. Filip was bugging me and we had a little tension. I grabbed him and got him on the ground. I didn't want to hit his face so I hit him on the throat. He got beaten up pretty bad before I stopped. He went away angry. I told some other guys what happened and they understood. I got a bit scared because I thought he were going to drag in the police or something. But then my thinking kicked in and I got lucid. It was like my thought process was "Ohh.. maybe the police will come and I'll get in trouble and what will happen... but this is a dream.. wait this is a DREAM!! ::D: "
*So I took a breather and went over to my backpack. I opened it and brought up a pair of underwear. It had cool like paintings on it in black and white. 
The dream was fairly stable and I turned around and started walking. I realized this was my grandparents house and went over to the computer room. I was thinking about my dream goals but then I got pretty horny so... yea..
I sat at the computer and a girl came in. I took of my pants and thought I'd telekinisis her over to me. Instead she started like floating at the door and I dropped her and she ran out. I started like a porno or something on the computer 
Then a female cop came in and I was like evil and couldn't be stopped so I started telekenisis on her too. But then I woke up. Tried to DEILD, didn't work. After a few minutes my alarm turned on.*

----------


## Banana King

Ok I was at like a camp or something. There were teachers there and my peers. I don't remember exactly what we did. So the first day or so we were in a house. We sat in a circle and did yoga like movements.
The next day I was late. When I arrived we were supposed to be in a different house. So I got into a little hut. It was dark inside and in the middle of the room there was a big wooden table. We talked there for a while. 
I felt like I had to take a shit. I ran back to the big house and asked my chemistry teacher where the bathroom was. He said it was downstairs or something.
I opened a door and went downstairs. There was a big platform there. And I walked into the bathroom.
It was so cool. It was a big room. I couldn't see the edges because it was black. In the middle there was like a circle of "beds" like in the movie Avatar almost. This was some luxury shit. You were supposed to lie down on the "bed" and shit. I remember there was like a big round black dot sensor on it. So I lied down. 
After a while the bed moved. And I understood this was some badass luxury shit. I was like going on a guided tour while I was shitting. And the bed rose so I was in a comfortable sitting position. I was in a supermarket. While I was riding I started getting horny. And there was a hot mom in the supermarket. So I started masterbaiting. I didn't think about any consequences. 

A brief part where I saw like a clip with Jonas in my class. It was like a really cool explosion. I didn't look that close the first time. He said it was fosfor. I looked again and a big ass pile of like sand blew up in a cool way. It was like a wave, not any fire. 
Then I watched some like supersoldiers. They were really fast and had like trees for arms. They threw cars and were pretty awesome. They could run superfast too. ^They were terminators. I mean they were robots. 

I was on my way home from the camp. I really liked it. I didn't have any shirt on. I was walking on the sideway. It wasn't much traffic. 
Then a guy came biking and he held out his hand and almost hit me in the chest. I thought he had a gun but he didn't. Then a guy with akimbo rangers (from Cod6) ran really close and shot. Then he ran away. I didn't get hurt or anything.
Then a guy came and started shooting and laughing at me. He had like a revolver. He shot several times and I covered my head and stuff. Then I thought he didn't actually shoot. He just had a little firework or something. So I stood up and walked away. But then I could see some bullets. I walked towards him. He dropped his gun and was going to hit me. I saw an opportunity and hit him in the face pretty weak. But it was enough to get him off balance and I kicked the shit out of him then. Awesome!  :tongue2: 

Woke up. Wrote some notes.
Dreamt something about youtube and beating a record. Apperantly someone died. 
Woke up and wrote notes. Went up and closed my door since I didn't have to get up until an hour. And my family was disturbing my peace. 

I was with my family. We were at my dad's grandma's place. We were in the forest and on our way home after a walk. It was a small road and I could see branches a meter above our heads. My brother stopped because he was going to check out something cool. I wondered if I was going to join him. I then recognized the landscape. I got like a flashback of me and my brother up on a hill there and a big storm was above us. I desided to stay. I also thought I'd get some influence for future lucid dreams DOH!  :wink2: 
It was a snowy landscape and I could see mountain in the distance. 
My brother wasn't there and it turned into a 2D game. My friend Max was playing. He failed pretty bad. But then his character got pushed by another one into a frozen lake. I laughed and so did W and V because they were with me. He got to the bottom pretty fast. Then he had to get up on the other side of a ice block. On his way up I said like "HAHA what if there is no surface there!" and we laughed. He had morphed into a fish. We hoped he would get stuck. I could see snails and shit in the water. 
But then I like realized Max was really struggling for his life. And that he was very focused. The length to the surface seemed to be endless. He started getting stuck. 

I woke up by my alarm.

----------


## Banana King

This was the 27th. Yesterday. 
V, me, M, and M was over at one of their places. We were having a little party. I went away to a bathroom. It was in another building. It was like a door to the bathroom. Behind the door there was like a terrace. You could see the view. Then if you walked a few meters forward there was a toilet to the left. The door was facing the view. I had it open. I had to shit btw. 
After playing around in there for a while I heard someone coming. It was V. 
He said that he had gotten them all worked up but he left because the food was so disgusting. I wanted to get back to them. 

I was dreaming about Cod MW2. It was like I was in the game, not just playing. I had my gun in my hands. In the middle of the chaos I figured I could just walk out there because it was a dream. Maybe my SC reminded me. *So I went through a door and on the other side there were many enemies. I just laughed and I think I had a LMG. I walked and shot the shit out of everyone. There was like a guy with a riot shield in final stand. I crushed him. It was pretty epic but I felt doubt, that I was going to get "killed" anyways. They shot me, but I was immortal.* 

Later I had another lucid. I don't remember how it started but the FA never seemed to end. There were so many it all started blending together and I can't remember much now. *But I remember being at my dad's grandma and I was outside the house. There was no snow in the trees. I flew up in them but fell down. Then I flew up and above them but then I had another FA. 
I started thinking that I wanted to wake up. That this was too much.* It was like in the movie "Waking life".

----------


## Banana King

I was playing some kind of game. And some of my classmates were in my team. We were outside and it was snowy. We were at some kind of train station. We fought another team I think. There was some rule that when the clock striked 12 everything you threw over would be returned awesomely. And if not then it would become like evil spirits or something...  :smiley: 
I think we won and then we went home to a girl in my class. 

I was on the same "map" and I had a Barett with thermal sight. I was like alone. But I was awesome. So I killed guy after guy with my sniper and they never seemed to find out my position. I hung out at a container. 

My dad(maybe) had like a carriage and was asked some teenagers if they wanted to learn something and get on it. Nothing pedo. They didn't I think and he tried to drive away but he got stuck in a wooden pole. After many tries and raaage he got loose. He drove up a road. He pushed the horses like no tomorrow. They never seemed to get tired. When he finally was on a road down he pushed them even harder. And now there were like a hundred of them. I could see how they like only jumped down. Then I saw the donkey from Shrek and he was like tied up. But he like paniced because his legs started running in the air. It was funny. 
The horses had different colors btw. They were pink, yellow, green etc.

----------


## Banana King

I was in a skiing environment again. I was in a cabbin with some other people. There was a track on and I started playing random stuff on a piano. But it sounded good and we were going to record it. It was a funny improvisation. 
I was also in a town later and it was a bit mysterious. Can't recall exactly what happened but I saw Hugo and some other people doing a part of a movie that I recognized. I went to them and participated on a corner. Also I remember I went in to a room. Which turned out to be part of a aerial cableway. And it moved down to another platform.

----------


## Banana King

I was on a bridge. There was another bridge further away. I think my chemical teacher and me were going to fight two scientists. Winner got 3000.
I picked up a sharp wooden piece. I was nervous. I don't remember any fight but we won. We were also going to fire at the other bridge with rocket launchers. My teacher told me I had to stand up and shoot because the ground would get fucked up otherwise. 
My dream followed a fat little hawaian or something. Her village didn't have enough men so she went to some town and told her story. And everyone started singing like somekind of freaky high school musical. 

I was watching like a movie or something. Maybe looking at youtube videos. With a friend called Aran. My music teacher came by and talked with people about their grades or something. She looks like Xena a bit. And when she talked to me she gave me a brief kiss. There was something special about that. 

This might have been what we watched. Somekind of cars with wings that crashed. It was like trucks. And when the flew too high too fast they crashed. 

I was fighting different characters. I had like a model 1887 akimbo from Cod. And other guns. I fought different characters in a inside environment. I remember fighting a little teddybear from a show that I watched when I was little. He dodged my shots very good. 
This turned out to be a lucid dreaming class. We were all in some kind of shared dream. I wasn't lucid but well... it was still a lucid class. 
Everyone had different outfits. I think I had a black robe. We were in groups. 
I was with people from my class. Filip was one of them. 
Everyone was tired and lied down in the classroom. I started looking through my pocket to find out what gear I had. I had lots of pencils and shit so I started sortering them out. Then the teacher, he looked like August's dad, asked me what I was doing. I told him and then he said my group was disqualified. I started arguing and told him that I wasn't a master of summoning things. And that my guns had vanished. Or something. He started talking about our dream bodies slowly getting shut down or something. I saw a picture of a body and pieces of it was getting a dark green color. I felt really tired. 
He told my group to leave the classroom. He said he was serious. I went up to his table and pulled out some coins out of my pocket and put them there. I said "See? I have no control over this. Why should I get disqualified?". He thought for a second but then pointed at the door. I started arguing. He responded by like "Well do you know how nuclear weopons are made?" I took a step forward and he walked backwards. I said like "Yes, you divide the atom core" He said "You don't know this and I haven't had that test". 
I asked him how many lucid dreams he had had. We started moving outside of the classroom. I think the class was finished. He said 2,5. Then he showed me some stickers that he put on daily things like bread and stuff to remind himself. Maybe a tip from my SC?

----------


## Banana King

I had a uncomfortable dream about Cod. It was some kind of Vietnam and something about strategies. It was a half-nightmare. I don't remember much now.

I was in a war. I walked by some like American soldiers and thought about shooting them since they weren't prepared. I realized it was a break in the battle. And if I did that it would be a war crime. 
So I kept walking with some of my troops. There was a camera filming from the American's side and I did the V hand sign for peace. 
We continued into a room. Aran and I were Swedish representants in a international meeting. I walked proudly in the room and felt like I was the only one who knew what I was doing. I sat down next to Aran. It was hot in there...

I remember a like zerg on a road. I had to fight it.
I also remember something about my mother's best friend and a base or something. :S

----------


## Banana King

Had mostly Cod dreams tonight. I slept with the door closed so the air got a bit damp. When I woke up I felt a bit dizzy. 
My last dream.
I was in a room. It was similar to my room but bigger. There was a stage and benches for the audience. I sat down in the audience next to a girl which I thought was in my class but she was in my old class. Her name is Johanna. 
I sat left of her. There was like a band playing. She had her elbow pressing against my right ribs. I tried to sit up more but she held on. It hurt a bit so finally I said like "Excuse me, but you're crushing my ribs." and she looked at me and said "What?". I repeated. This wasn't her anymore. The new girl was pretty cute but not beautiful. She had a nice personality though. She removed her elbow and we joked around for a little while. She was nice.
Then the band had finished playing. We clapped our hands and a RHCP song came on and another band was going up on the stage. It was her and she pulled me up too. We were like four people. It was a easy song now. Very famous that we were going to play. I don't remember which one but it was similar to Back in black and Smoke on the water. I paniced a bit because I didn't know it on guitar. It turned out I was the singer. I sang on it a bit on out short rehersal but in the middle of it I changed to Soldier of fortune for fun.
*I got lucid on that stage I think. But with lucidity came dizzyness. I felt drugged. I couldn't move much. I went to my lightswitch and turned it to get more light in my dream. To make it more vivid. It worked. But I still had trouble. I had a FA. I still couldn't move much and it was like I was really tired. I went over to my door and opened it. But I couldn't look out through it. It was darkness there and I felt like I was going to wake up then. I was on my knees and started trying to do a fireball between my hands. I remembered my dream goals. It didn't work. 
I went over to my window. I got sunlight in my eyes. It felt quite good. It was warm too.* But eventually I woke up. 

I think the dizzyness came from me sleeping with the door closed. It makes sense to me.

----------


## Banana King

Three dreams recalled. Two first are vivid.

*1.* 
I was at a party with classmates. I was with Aran. We were at a dancefloor. We both had to pee and there was a spot right on the floor where guys got to pee. Aran went first and he peed for a long time. He got pee all over himself and would have to get washed. 
It was my turn. I saw Meeraf on a bench, I gave him a look and he looked away. I started and some girls passed by and gave me a look down south. I wasn't ashamed. 
I peed for a looong time even compared to Aran. It never seemed to end. I noticed I had gotten a boner and had to hold my dick down. I got pee all over me, especially on my hands. Two guys came and started dancing where I was peeing. They got pee on them but they didn't seem to care/notice. They went away. Finally I was done. 
We found a school bathroom or something and I got relieved. But then a bunch of immigrant went into the shower room. They had booked it or something for a show. We asked them if we could use the showers. One of them came up to me and told us "Nothing personal but we can't let a jew(I'm white, not a jew) in here. And neither a jew-friend." 
We went home to a cabbin or something. Got clean and came back. 
We met some girls from our class. They had a bunch of girlfriends with them. 
They all introduced themselves to me. I smiled and introduced myself. They seemed interested in me but not in Aran. One of them was Aran's sister apperently and she was ugly and had a manly voice. 
One of them said like "You'll go with me, ok?" and held out her hand. I smiled and took it and said ok. She was pretty and a bit of a leader in the group. Her name was Malin if I remember correctly. 
We all were going somewhere. We had to get through a bush or somekind of obstacle. Love in my class got stuck or something. We pulled him out and he was like unconciouss and seemed to have hit himself pretty bad. 
I told the others I would help him home. 
I was back at the cabbins. I remember something about Minnie Mouse. She was nine years old apperantly. 
Anyways, I was on my way back to the girls. I prayed to god that they hadn't forgotten me. My english teacher stopped me. She was arguing with me and it was irritating and I was in a hurry. Hugo was on my side so he was going to stop her. But she just wouldn't let me go. So he and someone more from our class killed her or something. I ran, but she "respawned". We all fled to a "new village" and there was a narrator talking about it as if it was a story. I wish I had stayed with the girls...

*2.* 
I was sort of in the same dream environment. I was skiing and it was pretty vivid. I was jumping a bit also. Then I skied down to a like river or something where there were lots of people. I took off my skies. My Swedish teacher Staffan was there and he was like a guide. I walked with the guided tour for a while next to the river. The environment changed to Thailandish. It was beautiful. I started walking back from where we came and it got snowy again. I turned again and walked til it was Thai again. I pulled out my cellphone and started filming it. It was sunny and beautiful. 

*3.*
Some Cod dream. I had a M21 EBR sniper rifle and it was somekind of "defend the castle" mode. We put up sentries and all. It was going pretty well. It was first person and like IWL not just me looking at a computer screen.

----------


## Banana King

I had lots of Cod dreams tonight. I stayed up too long playing with a friend. I'm just going to skip them. 

I had a dream where I was at some kind of school graduation. My dad had given me a lift there. But he said that I'd have to take the sub home because he was in a hurry. I don't remember all the details but it was sunny. It was outside. Not that many people. After it I started walking to the subway. I went down in the ground. I looked for friends that could join me on the way home. 

I had a dream where I was at some kind of fancy hotel or something with my school. We were on a trip. The hotel had only one level. I found out that there was no bed for me. I got pretty mad and wondered where I was going to sleep. Someone told me that they would probably find another hotel for me. Apperantly there were four people which didn't have beds. Two girls had slept on the floor. My old friend Jesper didn't have a bed either. We went to the reseption or something and talked to them. I had like a icecream or something and the woman in the reseption told me to put it away. Then we were led outside and were going on somekind of guide to our new hotel or whatever.

----------


## Banana King

Not much recall tonight. Some long cool dream about an airport and lots of stuff going on there. 

Then W and I was going to track some terrorists or something. We went ontop of a gas station roof because our heartbeat sensors worked better there. We saw how a fight broke out between the terrorists and our squadmates so we jumped down on a car and helped.

I was going to the swimming hall. I don't think I was planing on swimming. The reseptionists were bussy so I walked away. They looked sad as if they had lost a customer. I met my brother in the stairs back. He waved at me.

----------


## Banana King

This was the night before the school started again. I slept really bad the first hours. I dreamt like weird dreams about the F2000 from Cod. 
That went on til about 4.30.
Then I remember a part where I was in school and I hadn't shaved. Josefin in my class touched my "beard" and I explained that I hadn't shaved that morning. 

I was with my classmates. We were going home for a one week break. We sat in a bus. My mom called and told me to get off at Odenplan cause we were going to Thailand again. It was sunny outside. So I went off the bus and told my classmates I were going to Thailand. I think someone asked where in Thailand. I said like "I dunno". 
I forgot my backpack on the bus. So I ran after it. It wasn't going that fast. I met a teacher and we looked for the bus. Then it drove away as I saw it. I asked him what to do. He gave me one kr to help me pay for a new one. 
I was pretty irritated. A funnyguy my age asked the teacher if he could get one kr. I said like "stfu u little faggot piece of shit" he started arguing, I said "You don't know me".
We got into a fight. It was a normal fight. No superpowers or anything.

----------


## Banana King

I had a lucid not worth mentioning. I can't recall it now but I think I was just looking around myself amazed by the view. *

Later I had a cool dream. It was like something from Harry Potter. It was a game. Now it was our turn (I guess me and some friends) to be the attackers. 
I was like looking at a map. There was a forest and a village near it. I dropped a camp in the forest. There the werewolfs would grow until they got strong enough to take on the village. It was important the villagers didn't find their camp. I was playing the giving end of a nightmare. Ok so now it was like I was a idle watcher on the ground. The forest wasn't as big as I imagined so I wanted to move our werewolfs into a bigger one behind the village. There were two werewolfs out in the village. There was going to be a battle between them and a half-werewolf woman that lived in the village. She was far more experienced than the new two. They attacked and I watched as one of them flew away from a punch landing a few meters away. The fight had started. 
I teleported to a boat somewhere else. I got to follow someone, or it was me, I don't know. It was sunny. I think I was with Dumbledore. He drowned? Don't remember. 

Cool that I teleported. Never done that correctly in a lucid. It wasn't on purpose though. I was just changing scene like in a movie.

----------


## Banana King

Something with my relative Jonas. Just writing down my keywords now.
Jonas
Journey
Fingernails
Put asleep
Ghosts
Shoplifted candy

I think the ghost part was like, it was cold where the ghosts were.

----------


## Banana King

I was talking with my classmate Max about homework. I think we were on the subway station.

I was with some na'vi or avatars. We had a leader. We defeated a evil powerful someone. We had the opportunity to change ourselves. I took it.
We became like yellow na'vi and other differences. We were not as beautiful. 
I tried to make energy beams form between my hands(because apparently the na'vi could do that) but it didn't work. 
We sat in a bus. I think we either were on the yellow na'vi home planet or earth. I had a feeling we would have to fight for this new world against the na'vi some day. 
I asked a leader on the bus about the energy beams but when he was going to answer he was like off the bus and we drove away :S
It was houses outside and it looked a lot like something you would find on earth. I thought to myself "Well it is a movie".
We came to a construction site for a house or something. We were going to help there. A classmate named Jonas started arguing and I told him to be calm.

----------


## Banana King

First I was in a town or something. It was a pretty dramatic story but I can't remember it. A fragment of me being like a superhero. I sat down and made a car fly away over the town. While being invisible and on fire. So it basicly was a fireball without a core. This dream was pretty incoherent. 
I was in a villa on some hill in the town I think. I had a sniper and someone was looking for me in the villa. I walked on the roof and sides of the house and found my seeker. I think he/she was going to kill me. 

Something about me running in a forest (with my brother I think) and it was pretty beautiful and we met people. 

A crab telling/showing me it's story. It had different special abilities. It could like charge or something. It had found a new shell I think.

I was sitting on like the truck bed in a moving car. I had met some people my age. I'm 16. I think I was on a vacation and those people lived there. One of them was Loaf from DVs apparently. He was kinda like a chubby nerd. Not that athletic and he had a little mustash. But I knew he was good at lucid dreaming. I wondered if I was going to mention it. I didn't know if he had told his friends about it. He didn't seem that special on the outside but I knew he was more than the eye let you see.

----------


## Banana King

This night I didn't sleep well. I went to bed after 00:00 and I'm sick so I had been home all day. Well I woke up about 07:50. I felt like I wasn't going to fall asleep again. I went up and peed and drank some water. I stretched for a second and closed my door then I went to sleep again. I tried to WILD a bit. But it didn't work that well. But it became a WBTB. I somehow fell asleep. 
I met M, W and V at a food table outside. I sat down with W and M. 
Then we were in some kind of school sports hall. Still on the bench. I got lucid without reason.* I stood up and told them it was a dream. W stood up too. I pinched my nose and breathed to prove it. I asked W what I was going to do. He just smiled at me...
I went into the middle of the hall and started doing my cool transportation technique. I basicly pulled out my leg a bit like a kick and that made me fly over the room. I did it some times. I started pulling my leg up higher so it would do damage. I had to stabilize the dream a few times. 
I was now in my bed. I had a really bad dream control. I could barely move at all. I started imagining me going downstairs. But I would always find myself in the bed anyways. It was not terrible though. My vision as ok. I couldn't see my hands. They were "in the blind spot". I pushed my hands into my eyes and started rubbing them but I could see all of my room while feeling the hands in my face.* After a while I woke up. I had slept with my arm above my head and it was totally numb. The time was 08:50 something. It had only been an hour. It felt like I was in the dream for a pretty long time though. My lucids are often pretty long.

----------


## Banana King

I was on a ship. There were lots of passengers. This is how I think it was played out. 
I was on the ship for a few weeks. There was a curse or a virus or something. It was very similar to the game Prototype. At first it was no big deal and a bit funny. But after a few weeks I remember I was on the deck, and out of the ocean came a big tentacle on the side of the boat. It came on the deck too. I rushed inside. It was like chaos. A restaurant or something was totally ruined and few people were still alive/themselves. 

I remember a fragment of me being on the deck and talking to some friends. I told them I was awesome at skiing or maybe it was Cod idk. 

Well, I think I fought some and I went outside and into a small hut on the deck. My dad and I were frozen or something. After many years we were revived. We were in the future. I came out of the hut and the monsters were gone. I think the ship was in use again and a lot of people were on it. I asked where my brother was. They said like "He didn't make it, but his descendants are here." I was a bit sad over my brother's death but I was happy he had descendants. I also thought it would be really awesome to continue my life in the future.
I got into the ship. It was huge. There was different levels and a big "hole" in the middle. Sorry for my lack of vocabulary.
I was on my way into a like hole in the wall which led somewhere. I suppose it was some place where the luggage was. But as I crawled in there someone took hold of my legs. I was dragged out and landed on the upper body of a blonde MILF. We talked and she was pretty nice to me. I don't remember what we talked about. She said she had to get going somewhere after a phonecall or something. I asked her if she wanted to have sex first. I promised her it wouldn't take long. She said yes. She was like 45 but still very hot. I thought about maybe I should get someone my own age. But I was so thrilled I didn't care. I thought happily to myself "I'm gonna loose ma virginity!  ::D: "
We looked for a place to be at. We found a place on the bottom floor where there was a big shower and there wasn't a big chance someone would go down there. But she wanted to find somewhere else. So we went out on the deck to the small hut. But I felt bad over that my brother had died there. Finally we found a room and it was like a table where a meeting could be held. As we were going to get down to bussiness a guy her age was there. They started laughing or something. Apparently they were married and it was all a joke. I got a bit mad but didn't do anything excessively. 
I remember going up on the top floor. It was like the top floor of a bus. It was really nice. I met Aran there and he had been there the whole trip he said. I figured it must be much better up there. And btw the ship was now a big ass bus. I remember it was driving on the streets and I could look out the windows and see buildings. 

Short thing. I was in a small wooden hut with W and V. V had a ball under his arm. He squeezed it and it made like music. After a while Lucas came in and maybe Ludvig. They talked about HoN I think.

----------


## Banana King

I don't remember much about my dream right now. I'm just going to follow my notes. 
My brother had a project. And I some how got the responibility to get it done. He had to create a picture of a duck and the background would be the sky with the clouds and all that. I stressed a bit but got it done. 
I've written future here...
I remember me watching as my dad was playing CoD MW2. He had been playing for a while I noticed. He never plays games. 
Well he was pretty decent and I think he was playing a Favela similar map. I couldn't understand if he knew that he wasn't playing against the computer. He works with computers but I still didn't know for sure. I think he was using the P90 too.

----------


## Banana King

I was on a gym somewhere with my friend Aran. I remember it being many people there. I didn't like the gym very much. 
Then there was this curse or something. I got to follow a fat dude's story. And the curse had killed some child. And the fat guy had got a kid. The kid was falling down a stair. It was like in slow-motion and he got all shocked. The fat guy that is. The kid got hurt but the guy saved it. He had gone around the curse someway. 

There was more but I can't really remember it now.

----------


## Banana King

Nice recall tonight. 
I was on a map similar to Rundown in Cod. I was like some kind of security guard. It wasn't "war", it was people my age playing. Mostly people from school.
I had cold-blooded pro, and lied down in the grass on the attackers side. But then I got killed anyways. I looked in the killcam and saw that he was shooting a guy who stood like one centimeter from me. I thought "Ahhh.... why???" but then I saw he couldn't possibly see me but he shot at me anyways until he hit me and then he aimed away superfast. 
I was like "OMG a hacker!" and I somehow stopped the game for a while. I went down into a crowd of people and thought I'd found the hacker. He was a immigrant. It was about to get rough when he removed his hoodie and I noticed it was Meeraf from my class. He had like golden dust or something in his hair which he removed. I told everyone like "This is the wrong guy, sorry." 

After that I went to some stone place to the right. It was really cool. It was like a spa or something. And at the same time it reminded me of something looking like a stone museum. 
I remember standing in one room with some others/friends. I was holding a glas jar and I held my hand on it. I spoke in it and covered it with my hand. When I removed it, I could hear my voice like an echo. I did it some times and showed the other people in there. But after a while my breath had become disgusting from breathing in the jar for so long that I stopped and put it away. 
I went into another room. I think Erik and August was in there. I'm sure M was there. We sat around a table. There were others there too. We were answering a questionnaire and we helped each other. It was some random question about a band and M apparently knew the answer. I remember watching a music video later and thinking that they sucked pretty bad. 

I was now outside again. It was like Rundown environment but the houses were different. There was this dude in a tower on one end. We were playing some kind of weird game. He was like going to defend himself and he had set up traps and shit in the neighborhood. He sat outside of the main tower. He was pretty confident. I walked towards him and he started setting of traps and thinking he knew exactly what I would do. I started running towards him and apparently it came as a big surprise to him. He started panicing a bit and he said like time out or something but I kept running. He barely made it into the tower. I think he was the most evil and sick dream character I've ever met. I thought maybe I should have let him take his time-out and that I had been the "evil" one. But my opinion changed quickly.  I went to another house. He opened a window and was going to hold a speach or something for me. I climbed up to the window and almost got him. He pulled a knife at me and I jumped down. He then showed me a trap beneath the window that would have cut me. He talked with a very sick voice. He said stuff like "Oh no, you didn't think I was just going to let you get up here... hahaha " and stuff like that. He was really mental. 
This continued for a while but I never got scared and I was determined to get him. Later he came out or something. He was like a boss or something. I remember some people helping me. But they weren't strong enough for him. I went away to where I was shot in the beginning. I picked up a baseball bat from the ground. I went back to him. I hit him in the head. He was really tough. He could take a lot. I remember my hits just slowing him. I didn't want to hit him in the head really. But then I did but he took it fine. He bent over to catch his breath though, and he was about to start talking again but I hit him on his back. We got really close to eachother, almost like a hug. I think he was suggesting it to end. I felt he was going to stab me so I pulled him away and hit him with the baseball bat in the face from the left. He looked like Robert Knepper btw. Just fitting to his sick role. 
I think we finally got him beaten down. 

^My fighting skills seem to improve in my dreams. It wasn't lucid though. But I remember me not being able to swing my arms correctly and now I used a baseball bat. Awesome!  :smiley: 


I remember something about me being a teacher.

----------


## Banana King

I've written that I was at a shopping centre with like Camilla and Nils from my class. I don't remember that.
Then I dreamt about CoD. It was a sunny day. We were near the water. There was like a wooden bridge out to a like wooden place looking like an oil station. I had an intervention with thermal sights. And a magnum as secondary. I managed to take out a sniper on the enemy team. I walked out to the oil rig. There was a ladder down to the water. I jumped down there. I had my magnum out. Someone was coming, he was right above the hole so I started shooting when he saw me. My magnum failed though so I jumped up and knifed him. 

I also had a little comical part where I saw a subway train coming in. But it was like super small. Only one door.

----------


## Banana King

I was at my first school. It was snowy outside. I had some friends with me. We met some russians. A snowball fight broke out. A russian dude tried to lift a huge icy snowball thingy. He was like bent over. I picked up a similar snowball. I threw it right at him, but he just took it in his face. Haha.
Then I started practicing some ninja kicks in the air with my friends. 

I've written that I was sitting on a train and I had done some kind of video.

----------


## Banana King

Lots of fragments tonight. I think I'm going to take them last and try to piece the story together first. 

I was like in a jungle. It was a mountain I was walking up to. I had W with me. We were walking up it along a road that went like around it. Suddenly a nuke symbol appeared and the countdown started from 45 seconds or something. We decided to run back down out of the jungle. We ran and met some dudes saying we were going to die anyways. *But we kept running. We made it out of the reservat or whatever. It was a pool there but there was no water in it. We were fenced in. We decided to hold our ground there in a corner. The countdown reached zero. 
A huge wave came down the mountain. It was coming closer. There were other people with us. I think I was lucid there. It was really cool when the wave came. I thought it might be a shared dream. 
We got drenched in water but I held on to a piece of wood I think. We made it. The pool was now filled with dirty water. Some people survived. 
We went to some metal things. I can't really describe them. But the were like big mailboxes. We were going to dream control and hit them down. We started pounding one each. W said it really hurt his fist. I started hitting mine. It didn't hurt when I thought about it. I tried to relax my body more and I felt the metal thingy bend.* 

I woke up (FA) in a bed at a camp or something. W was sleeping in a bed next to mine. He was also awake. I asked him what he had dreamt. He said he didn't really remember. I told him some details from the epic lucid. He got like shocked and afraid. It apparently was a shared dream. I decided we were going to talk about it later. 
The camp I was at looked kinda like the Terminal map from MW2. 
I went to the A bomb site you could say. Don't remember what really happened. But there were lots of people there and Max from my class and I were going to fight.
He is really tall and he has an avatar body. Finally a worthy opponent. 
I underrested him. I doubted myself too. He jumped around really fast. He got me down on the ground but I managed to get up. I threw some punches but nothing really happened. I finally tried an epic ninja kick. I spinned for a while and it was like slow-mo and I kicked down at the ground so I got two people on the ground. I think Aran was one of them. I felt he was my oppenent so I started pounding his head. RAAWR.  :wink2: 

I was like on the other way of the big corridor with windows on the side. There were a music project there. Basses there and different drums. At first I played the drums cuz all the basses were taken. One guy, I think Josef from my class, had the big drums and desided the beat. It sounded good. I took a bass now. I improvised some and it sounded ok. It was fun. There was like a chick looking at me and Hugo. She seemed impressed. 

Fragments

I think I was lucid. I saw a hot hawaiian chick. I tried to get some but the dream faded and I woke up while trying to hold on to the dream. I woke up.

I was lucid and it was sunny. Someone was like bugging me or maybe attacking me but I tried turning around and focusing on something else. It resulted in the irratating person vanished. It was beautiful btw. 

Aran told me he had his first lucid on his first try. I told him about lucid dreaming yesterday. 

It was a sunny weather, I was lucid and just enjoying the warmth. It's been a long winter. I took a vacation in my head.  :smiley:

----------


## Banana King

It was an ice age incoming. I don't really know what happened. I remember being in a town event. It was cold outside and lots of people. First Beyonce or someone appeared and sang for us. Then a younger dude came and sang with us. He was like any teenage star. 
There is a big gap in my memory here. 
I was like in a damp environment. There were like tree huts and stuff. I followed a little sister over a rope and she led me outside or something. 
I don't know if I was one of them but there were three Mews(from pokémon) and one big one. The big one was like their father or something. He was going to end the world with the ice age. The Mews had to fight him or something. But they would not be able to. Luckily the big one told them they had to answer some questions to save the world. The questions were to eachother. 1 had to say what 2 loved(or something), 2 had to say what 3 missed (I think) and 3 had to say what 1 would cheer at (I'm sure). 
Their relationship was what would save the world. It's pretty cool. My mind impresses me, it can find creative solutions. I love it. 
Well they apparently made it. The scene zoomed out like in a video game or something. Marks appeared on the earth. You could only see what it was from above. I'm gonne try to paint it here. I was like red laser going up in the air. 

_____________
l--------------l
l-----50-------l
l--------------l
l______-------l
--------------l
-----________l Something like that. The 50 was a lot bigger and -=(space).
I don't know what the 50 meant. Maybe 50 years or something.

----------


## Banana King

Ok, it wasn't really a desert. It was a beach like place with hills. Lots of sand. And hot, but not too hot. 
I think I was trying out a new WoW. Everyone was so happy that they had introduced a like summoning stone that would summon a white crocodile thingy. You killed the crocodile and got exp and loot. Sounds super lame but everyone loved it. I was at a camp with some apparently friends of my dad. I had my backpack with me. I put it on the ground for a sec. I noticed 200 hundred dollars was on the ground. I yelled at one of the adults and he came back and thanked me. I looked at my backpack. It had lots of sand on/in it. I shook it. 
Aran, Frissel, Linnea and me went up on a sandy hill. It was steep. We were almost up when Meeraf jumped down. It looked funny but I figured he could have hurt himself. I saw a grenade being thrown up in the air from people down hill. People were enjoying themselves, I could hear cheers. 
I saw nighthound from HoN working his way up the hill. He looked funny. His hands and feet were like horses feet. 
Frissel and Aran had gone a bit down the hill. I jumped on my ass and slided down to them. It was funny. Linnea went in my path too and we laughed. 

I remember a fragment from a dream where I was on my way to school but I had forgot to fix my hair. W offered me his wax and I thanked him. He said I owed him one.

----------


## Banana King

One of the most outstanding nights of my life. 
I was at school, except there were like rooms where people lived. We were having a party. I was in one of the rooms. I opened a bottle of champagne and tasted it. There were not many in the room. It tasted like strawberries or something with gas in it. Very tasty! I felt like I could drink very much of it. I let a classmate taste it. He enjoyed it and went out with it. I went out and he had let all my classmates taste it. The bottle was empty. 
I wanted more, I had hardly got anything. I remember seing a bottle of vodka. I needed more...


I was watching the most extreme epic super commercial/intro to starcraft 2 I think. I was as breath taking as the gears of war commercial. I think it was a Leona Lewis like song and big ass ships coming down the skies. I could see the protos lasers on the ground. It was beautiful. I thought it was like starwars too. 
I was like the son of a famous guy that had died. It was like Starwars environment. I was crawling a tight space upwards with my sister(I have no sister IWL) and maybe someone else. I was like the inside of a huge rocket. Explosions, the top of what we were crawling in exploded, creating a path for us. My sister got scared. I met JarJar Binks or whatever in the blown up opening. He said something. We made it up into a room. Apparently my father had died there. He and mother was loved by the people. My sister found a pill in a crack on the floor. She picked it up. She was hysterical so she was given a pill for her nerves. She had two now, one too many. She put them in a machine and was going for some water or something. I got a choice. It was like a RPG. I chose to take both pills and see what happened. 
This is the outstading part. 
I waited for a while for the pills to take action. Next thing I'm hearing awesome music and watching an amazing dance of colors. It was like bubbles of liquids which didn't blend. They had different colors and went around very fast and awesomely. I had no selfawareness. I tripped in my dream. I've never taken any hallucigenic(or what's it called) drugs IWL. I'm very happy and impressed of myself. Though under the trip I got a bit scared/lonely because I though of my sister (I was like lucid in the trip) and maybe she needed help. 
I was back in the room. I remember looking at some things my parents had left behind. I saw a thing showing that they brought a new era of fashion or something. And when they died something changed the planet's people. 
I was now watching the super epic intro/commercial again. I was very vivid and in like HD. It morphed into a transformers commercial. Still pretty epic. 

I was supposed to save people. I got irritated on the civilians who were supposed to help me. I like teleported around the world. With a heartbeat sensor? dunno... it's a fog.

----------


## Banana King

I was at some camp. A stranger took a bed right next to me. He said he avoided Matthias I think. I agreed. It was some kind of strategi camp. We were a camp against other camps. I went out on the battlefield. I saw another camp with gorillas in it. They looked intimidating. I realised they could attack any second so I ran back. I think we were riding different like dinosaurs and stuff. 
I was at the gate to my camp. There was a pole horizontaly mid air. I jumped to it, taking big steps. I started spinning on it and doing crazy gymnastic shit. Classmates cheering. 

MW2. But with zombies. I had a car and drove over lots of them. It was like Chernobyl. 

I got a demo. It may have been Bad company 2. Poor graphic. Somehow I got a hack so I had the F2000 from bc2 in MW2 instead. It had a lot less recoil. I camped out on a map like rundown and pwned with the F2000. 
I was playing SC2. I got pwned my first game. I put in some archers(?) but they got smashed. My next game started out first person. I was terran. I made it to a expansion which I thought was well places. I started building stuff. And while I was doing that it changed to third person.

----------


## Banana King

It was like a popular show on TV. Everyone was excited for the next part. It was about like ghost monsters. It had been a zombie episode and I liked it very much. Well I was "watching" a dude in a car destined to do something about the ghost monster apocalypse. But cracks appeared from the ground beneath his car and he had a lot of problems completing his goal. 
A fragment of the FBI or whatever seing a huuuuge monster with their like heatsensor camera. It was like invisible to the eye. It was walking outside of my house. 
I went out on the street with my mom atleast. There was like this epic mega battle and shiny golden dust flew around me. I didn't look at the monster. But it was similar to that a nuke had just blown up near me. Or idk it was epic, the dust was falling around. My mom said we had been exposed to like radioactive radioation and that we might become half crazy, half medium.
I went inside and looked at my shoes. The sand dust was on the floor and I hallucinated a bit. I should have gotten lucid. I just imagined that was the medium shit taking in. 

I was somewhere and my grandma was in a room next to mine. I heard a child talk. She ran in after a while. 

Following a dude in a zombie game. He was the zombie. He could take 1 hit before he died. He made zombies out of people and they helped him fight the swat or whatever. He was in a appartment building.

----------


## Banana King

I was spending a lot of time with Elin and Minna in my class. We were becoming very good friends and having lots of fun. I was happy. 
I remember walking with Minna. We saw W and V walk together. V was wearing a KKK costume. I told her not to trust him. He had told me that Minna had done something stupid with one of his friends on a trip. She was ashamed. I didn't tell her I knew. 
One day I had to prove my worth to Elin and Minna, I think I had done something bad to them. I needed to gain their trust again. 

I was on a gymclass. We were doing some kind of competetive endurance test. We were bouncing on different objects. I was on a very tall bouncy thing. I thought outside the box. I jumped out on a bigger area. I also made much use of the bouncyness and not so much of my own effort. 
I was like a detective or something while this was happening. I was looking for like something hidden. It had been hidden for like 50 years. I think it was some money. I looked around in the room. I got a like insight saying something like "If you're looking for something hidden, don't just look around in a circle". I realised where I was going to look. I went to a wall and opened a bag. I found some candypoles. I pulled one. I realised it was the money, but hidden to look like candy (Yea, I know...)
The cops was outside and I was given a ride home by my mom I think. She was a cop in the dream. My brother was in the car too. I had just solved a big crime. I looked out the window during the trip. I saw the trees next to the road had now only snow on them but ice. I described the winter to my brother for some reason.

----------


## Banana King

Pancakes and a owen. *

I was in a car going somewhere with Harald. We talked about Aran. He said that Aran was boring and only watched football(soccer) all the time. 
It was snowy. We made it somewhere and started skiing. I curbed down like a ball and left Harald. I jumped like super high. Then when I was right about to jump on a jump I would never do IWL I broke through and became lucid. *The more I tried to control/walk away from the situation, the less vivid the dream became. And I was constantly going down the mountain. At last I made it down to a minigolf course. It was only on hole. It was me against the best golf player in the world. I made the put. He made it too with some ricochet skills. I played some more there. Vision faded out. Black. But I was confident a new dream would start in a sec. I did. 
I was still lucid and in a house. I met my family there and my grandma and her mother too. My grandma was super irritating as always. I got mad that she was in my dream. . . There was like soja on the table. I smeared some on me.
I felt like I had to stay to the story in this dream or it would fade. I didn't have much dream control. 
I went outside and it was sunny. I met my dad's grandma. My grandma put a cat or something in the owen and it made a horrible sound. It was scary.  I remember reguraly running away to a stair going up to the like 8th floor in some building. I ran up taking all the stairs many times. At the top there was like a window with pancakes in. I took some and ran back. This happened many times. The last time I thought about flying up instead and breaking all the stairs. I ran up instead and took two pancakes. Then I jumped down in the middle of the stairs and fell down to the bottom. 
Someone was at the door. I opened it a bit many times. I saw a dog there. It was small and didn't have much hair. I finally realised there was no owner there. I let it come in and I noticed it's right eye was a bit red and bloody. 
I stopped in the living room and stabilized the dream a bit. I looked around myself. It felt strange. My brother was standing right next to me. I was kneeling a bit trying to make myself much taller than him when I stood up. It didn't work. Gap.
One day I was somewhere, maybe at the pancakes. I heard a voice or something. It was like a narrator. It said something about when you look at a light place in the dreamworld the darker places would seem dim. I couldn't see straight in the shade down at the house. I saw like some burnt grass on the lawn and the narrator said I believed it was the dog. I like left my body and could see it take the dog and throw it into the owen. There was a horrible sound again. I got mad and took some soja and chased someone. I woke up.* 

Bathroom+drink some water+back to bed. 

Obstacle course. 
I was like floating towards this fortress. I floated through some ropes hanging from trees on my way there. My brother was going to do the obstacle course inside the fortress. It was sand on the ground. He climbed a wall in there and when he "died" like in a game he just started a bit back. The course went around and into a centre. My brother took a shortcut and jumped down on the sand. I told him he would probably die of it but he didn't. It became darker. 
He made it into a cage in the middle. There were some others there. I imagined it would be a contest between them and that they would run back and forward. There were spectators near me. The cage got dark and there was like a darkness only in there. We told the guys guarding the fortress gate to point their flashlight there but it didn't work. The darkness absorbed the light. 
We could only see the edges. My brother was not looking like my WL brother. It sounded as there was a battle going on in there. My brother made it to the edge. He had panic in his eyes. He tried to bite a rope at the fence to get out but it didn't break. He got dragged into the darkness again. We were prisoners to this sick game. My brother and the others died I think. Apparently a group called the eight motherfuckers were the ones that had fought them. They were not human I think. I remember looking at a golden belt where it said "8 motherfucker". 
We were slaves. We formed a group who would kill those motherfuckers the next time people were called in there. I was sitting with some of the members doing some kind of research. Oh right it was like a big puzzle we had to solve too. It was like a game. I "had seen the movie" so I knew. I knew what would happen in the end. Can't remember now though. I was reading a comic book. I read it backwards. There was a battle between wizards. 
After the "research" I went with a girl to a house in the "village". The time was six. Apparently we had been up all night. There was a meeting. I went up on the attic where Elin's stuff was too. I took some of my things and on mistake knocked something of her's down. I went down a floor and she said she were going up there. 
I was given gloves at the meeting. They were grey. 

I was sitting at a table with some classmates. I told them that OK stood for 0 killed. Jesper said he had also read that. It irritated me.

The black and white cat in my neighborhood had a super long tail. My dad was holding it. It was wet also.

----------


## Banana King

My internet just died while I was pressing the submit button... 

- Exercising running on football field. Stern coach. I was good. 

- Running down at August with V up to the turn. V got stuck in the snow, I laughed. Went higher up on the mountain and met W. V came and something something skies and nosebleed. 

- Video of W and V in the middle of a town. W giving V a bag. V hitting W in the face and walking away. W in fetus position(crying?). V getting hit by car. Hilarious. 

- About to sing, questioned my ability. But excited.

----------


## Banana King

I was on a map very similar to estate. I was quick scoping with an intervention. There was this irritating nemisis also sniping. Killed me at 4 kill streak. 

Almost everyone in my class was at this place. It was like a mall with two floors. Can't remember when I got lucid but I remember *standing up and seeing some people in my class sit on a bench besides me. I asked Minna in my class if she could teach me anything. At first she ignored me but I asked again and then she actually did something. She stood up and moved gracefully. We were in a corridor now. She talked with a calm voice. She told me to join her as she floated up in the air and staying there. I flew up and noticed that she looked down when she flew up. It worked better for me since I sometimes wake up when looking up into the sky. We floated a few meters above the ground. Hugo and some others were watching. She then told me to do a wind kick or something. I kicked out in the air softly and felt some wind going in the direction I kicked. I got excited. We then just floated the for a while. I put my legs in a meditation position which I would not be able to do IWL. The one where both feet are on your legs. I started wobbling but I stayed in mid air. I looked at the others and yelled like "Yeah!". 
She talked about something more but I can't remember it now. It wasn't very important I think. 
I stalked her for a while trying to gain more guidance. We were in a crowded corridor and Sofia bounced into me. She looked pretty and started giving me a BJ. I wore my gym shorts and she sucked right through them. I lost Minna. 
I was in another corridor in a like grocery store. I saw people in the corridor. I desided to fly and run them over. I flew but quickly lost speed. It failed. 
Sometime in this cluster of events I thought to myself "I need to remember this", I couldn't even remember it then. I didn't want to waste time so I moved on.* 
We were all going to a gib. Hugo, me and Filip were going a bit ahead of the others. They didn't seem to want to go to the gib. Hugo stopped and bought two pizzas. We walked and I told them something about my ingrown nail. 
Then Filip told us a story about how he lost his virginity. He said he had snuck in to a adult party and persuaded a woman. 

Sometime my classmates and I met some guys at a bench. I met an old friend called Robin there. It was nice to meet him. 

We cancelled the gib. We went into a candyshop. I remember looking at some candy. They had different age limits. 12, 14, and 16. The 16 was sour sweets. 

I woke up and just lied in bed. I had a fantasy/dream where I was in a old kingdom fortress. There was a hugo crowd there. I think I was talking to my brother about it as a memory or... it's pretty dim now. 

Final words. 
Some of my last dreams have contained a narrator telling me things I don't conciously think of. I think that might be my subconcioussness. In this dream I got some new ideas, for example to look down when leaping up in the air.

----------


## Banana King

_I have not written in a while. I've been away and my computer broke. I've been writing notes though so I'm going to try to catch up today-tomorrow_ 

I was on the road down at "hundängen" with my mom. We sat in her car. Another car came and started chasing us. We drove up the road. I threw stuff on the car chasing us. The battery died or something and we got out. There was a dude my age in the other car. I started screaming wildly at them. They were like 7-8 people. I took a big board and started swinging it. I hit them all in one swing. But it didn't damage them that much. 

I was at a camp(again...) and I had Jesper with me. I remember going to the bathroom to brush my teeth. I noticed it was already toothpaste on the brush. I didn't think too much about it. I also noticed very disgusting like cockroaches in the bathroom. I found many when I lifted the carpet. I stomped on one trying to think about something else. It was hard and I couldn't mush it. 

Fragment of Kakko having a comb of a cockerel.

----------


## Banana King

_I was at my dad's grandma until the 5th when we went home._

My brother had gone up in the middle of the night. He told me he had seen someone sitting on a chair. He had been frightened. 
I was in a old ruin town AC2 style. I went out of the house(dad's grandma's) and found my brother there. He was like bullying a cat with a fire extinguisher which shot candy and glitter but also some kind of cold power. All of the sudden I heard like "PREDATOR INBOUND" and I took a few steps away from my brother. 
I didn't expect the predator missile to be a small firecracker which looked as if it hit the cat. I have to be honest, I lold xD. But the cat survived, I saw it run away further into the woods. 

I was on a very small island with some friends or something. There was this big turtle there. It was resting on a big pile of gold. It was like in a game where it was a secret thingy. I was asked: "What is God's favorite word?". I had no idea. A friend said "Urtle". The turtle turned a bit and I found a keyboard on his very shelf. I accidently hit two keys before I wrote urtle. Then I was like showed a video of the turtle swimming away down in the water. I had to retrieve the gold on the bottom. 
I made it back to the town with the gold and I jumped up on a balcony. I made a box appear and put the money there. I laughed and my brother was down on the ground. 

Fragment of being on the TV and watching it.

----------


## Banana King

Prototype like town. Wars on the streets. I was escorted in a tunnel. We fought ourselves to an island. Voldemort was like the boss on the island. He was zerg rushing us. I told my mates to build a wall. 
I chased magmus or something. I made it up to higher ground. On the right side of the island there were like birds with guns. 

I remember being a detective and looking at lots of photos of a girl. Then I met W and M. They were drunk and M was acting like a party boy. I asked what they had been drinking. 
I was at my first school. I was going into a ICA supermarket with some girls. V stopped me and told me that he had some immigrants outside who sold alcohol. I talked to them for a while. 

W and I were skiing and at the top of a lift we found a cave. It was like in the lord of the rings. It was really cool and we explored it a bit. We had a guide and everything. We were going there again but I accidently destroyed the lift.     I went in and threw away my gloves for some reason. Many years later we returned to the cave. W dug some gloves out. But they weren't mine. I realized the guy handling the lift was my grandpa. He didn't remember it was me destroying it. 
I was talking with W. We talked about M. Then he came too. 
W and were walking towards H-by and I had a cigar which I smoked and we laughed. 

Fragment of seeing a wolf.

----------


## Banana King

Sitting on the subway. It stopped in the middle. I had to walk. There were holes in the ground. I had a memory of how they had been created. 
Fragment of being on a internet café called Inferno Online. Playing SC2 and destroying a nexus resulting with the text "... will be revealed".

I was on an island with my family and there was a war going on there. We jumped down a huuuge cliff and my brother aimed to die there and then ress there (game influenced). I jumped down to the cliff wall and were able to glitch and survive. I did it twice and my parents survived too. An enemy tried to discuss logic about the collosus.

My grandma came into the living room. I took something and was prepared to defend myself. She was a pain, she had done something to my brother too. I yelled right into her face "FUCKING BITCH! WHY DON'T YOU DIE ALREADY!?"

I was at home. The black and white cat was there. It had a big head though and sharp teeth. Very much like the thing in starwars when they are in the arena. I was excited. I went to fetch some food for it. I held it in my hands. But first I went to the bathroom and peed. Woke up. 

Fragment about W's hair. 

I was in some kind of bus station. Mikaela from my class asked when it would arrive. I looked and the ceiling was very low at the right side of the room. The signs didn't say anything readable. I went back and outside of the room. I met Nils, Wård and Aran from my class. I got lucid. I was thinking about throwing Nils across the street. A girl opened her window in a apartment. It was Wård's girl. I flew halfway up there but the dream became unstable and I fell back down. Two hot chicks came walking. Their names were DO-Ti and DO-Ci. DO=some clan? I had a skirt on me. DO-Ti went under it and gave me a blowjob. Then I walked with both of them under my arms. I looked at Aran, he was jealous.

----------


## Banana King

There had been a nuclear war. I was in the forest. My dad did some illegal business the feed our family. There was like a cabin in the forest. There was a table there and a fridge. Also a surveillance camera. We met a guy in the forest. They started trading stuff. The dude had a business jacket. 

Subway signs totally off. My train went backwards and I met two trains on the way. It went on the road and when it turned it went on "two wheels" 

Mom and me. Hby gård station. We met Harald and my mom talked to him. Then we rode a rollercoaster, Harald and I. We kid and laughed. Harald made a funny face. I asked him if he worked out anything, he said no. We were happy. 

Swung around holding rings... Nils had a claw where his right hand would be. Madde had to go.

----------


## Banana King

Soccer practice. Lucas said "sossar". We kicked around a ball and I turned my foot to hit it, but it flew like up in the air very high. We were going to run. I like hit my foot in things. And then I flew up in the air. I think Sofia was running with me. We all rested at a stair like in my school. Harald and Peson was there. I met Jesper W. He had a trailer which he tried to get through doors. I went through a transportation door which led to a subway station. I met W there. 

My room. Lock didn't work. Snake with three heads. 
I was with Madde. She took her birth control pills or what's it called. She got a curfew from her parents.

----------


## Banana King

I was on a Swedish class. I was very hungry. I stood up and walked across the room to get some candy bar or something. My stomach made a sound which lasted for a long time. Awkward. 

 Edit: Copy the address if you can't see the picture. 
*I'm lucid. There are lots of people dressed in 19th century party clothes or something like that. They walk around. I am at 1. I try start running trying to pull off a "Brittania" (a wrestling move me and my friends joke about) but I miss my target. I turn around and run across the field. I see like four guys. Three of them form a circle while one gets left out. I missile kick that loner in the chest. 
I run over to 2. There is an object in the air. There also a like hill going up in the north. I go up there. I think I met other people from this site. A woman and a man. Someone called "spusta" or "shunta". I flew/jumped over to the object. Then down to the roof of a wall. 3.  I see my dad down on the first field. He has a camera. I say "Film this!" or something. I run and "fall" off the roof and start flying and doing poses to the camera. I fly around (see the pink line) and make it to 4. My dad is there too. I talk about time traveling in a dream. I naively try to make a stone wall come up out of the ground. I didn't put much thought in it. But it actually worked! That's the green stuff. It grew up from the ground and started correcting details on itself. Pretty awesome!
I flew over it and to 5. There is a small hole in the top of it. I try to fly through. It's too small, and it has thorns. I just realize I can go over it  Then stuff becomes harder to remember.* I had friends with me, possibly DV people. We flew to another wall where we had to solve a puzzle which was on the very wall. 

I was semi-lucid and on a road. I sat in a lame car without a ceiling. I had a friend with me. A bunch of other people jumped in. I drove the car pretty bad. I drifted into the middle of two roads. It was a pretty cool ride. We stopped at a café. I talked to Madde there. She actually asked me "Do you often dream about driving cars?" but I didn't get lucid. I wondered if I was going to tell her I sometimes dream about her or if it would be awkward. Jonas is there and starts talking with her. I decide to go pee. 
I go to a outside restaurant and try to find a place to pee. I finally find a bathroom. A guy a looking a few years younger than me says I have a small penis. I start fighting with him. He was better than I thought. Don't remember much about it though.

----------


## Banana King

Riding the bus with Jesper W. We made it to my last school. Met Madde there, she was a TV-reporter and was going to interview someone. We were a bit late. I sat in a corridor with my English teacher and other pupils. She asked me what "dee" meant or something. I asked her how it was spelled. She started talking about me trying to get around the question or something. She were mean by body language. I got a bit angry and told her she attacked me or something. 

Still in the same school. I was in a room with beds in it. My class was in the other room. They came in and I lied down. Something about Kira. 
I was watching Madde's show. It was about some new Chinese medicine. It ended with the camera zooming out to a helicopter view. I could see lots of pupils leaving the school. I could see myself... at two places! I had a bright green backpack. 

Random thanking someone really quickly by taking things from them and put other stuff there.

----------


## Banana King

I followed my class. They were building a road. It was a muddy hole with water in it. They put down like stones there and muddy pieces fell down into the water. 
We all sat inside somewhere. Josef sat in Josefine's lap and it was right next to me. He is pretty big. I don't know why but I got really irritated and freaked out. I hit him and shoved him into the little platform beneath the window. He got pretty dizzy and surprised. People stared. We were going to fight. A circle was formed. I did like a ninja kick which could have hit his head. Then I imagined that I was going to knee him in the chest. But I don't think I did that. The fight began. He didn't use his weight to his advantage. He started throwing punches randomly. I dodged while I was hitting him with some. Hugo was cheering. Josef was tired, I knew I had won. I ended it by doing a "brittania"  and landing with my elbow on his chest. 

Fragments of a scary albino bald guy running around in a slum MW2 style. And another about fat babies which were compared...

----------


## Banana King

I was in my old room, except it was over at W's house. He had weed. He had some of his friends there too. He smoked some first. A lot of people came. His mom came and W went out. They started fighting. He had to do homework with her. The door opened and right then I saw his mom's tits. They were nice, but of course I looked away. 
I talked to his friends. They talked about me joining them at HoN. I told them my computer was broken atm. Someone was at the door. I stood up and walked to whoever it was. I walked/pushed him backwards. I grew much taller than him. He  reached up to my thighs. It was Kratz and he ran past me and started fighting with W's friends for fun. I tried to talk to him and tell him he was taller than me a few years ago, but he ignored me. Some chicks came and we were going to hug them. Then everything became slow-mo and grey. 

Drifting in and out of school dreams. 

I was on the first floor. It looked like my school. It was snow and/or mud on the floor. It was some kind of school kiosk. Franke started being a pain. I removed my gloves... we started fighting. He got me to fall down. I quickly rolled away from him. He ran away a bit. I got up. He said something like "Strength isn't everything in a fight." He charged me. I jumped to the side and he ran into something and tried to keep himself up. I walked to him and pulled him down to the ground. But I also fell so he got up again. But this time I pulled him over again and got on top of him. I didn't do anything. I told him that if he spat on me I would hit him. He spat on my shirt. I tried hitting him, but he easily blocked my super weak punches. I sat on his arms too. But I still had nooooo power in my punches at all. I tried sitting better. Then a female employee sat down at his head and held it. It was like the school had had enough of him. I got one decent punch in his face. I asked him if we were done. He walked away. 
I stood up and I could see people in the bigger room who were all watching a TV. My shorts were ripped apart. I started dressing up. I saw a hot chick watching the TV. She looked at me for a moment. I started thinking about the fight. There were like some weird pizza shit on my other t-shirt too. I thought about how I was going to tell my friends about the fight. I thought like "this was a real fight, but similar to the dream fights..." I thought a RC wouldn't hurt. I pinched my nose *calmly realizing it was a dream. 
I went out to the TV room. I was going to put one of my shirts on the TV. But then someone on the TV said like "And here is HDstarcraft!". I decided to wait a minute to see what it was. He wasn't that special. I put both of my shirts on the TV. It was similar to the one we have at home. And I think that when I turned around I was at home. (Teleportation!!) 
I went into my room. It was pretty dark so I turned the light on. My vision got unstable so I decided to try something new. I held on to my bookshelf and felt it and started listening to what was going on. I didn't catch it but my vision came back. My brother was sitting in the very chair I'm sitting in now. 
I walked across the room and saw my dream notebook next to my bed. I turned around and threw myself on the floor trying to shape shift into something. Didn't work. I wanted more space. My mom opened the door and I greeted her by hitting her in the face. She stumbled back into the living room. With a smile on her face. I told her to turn on the lights. I had to do it myself. I managed to. We had a Christmas tree next to the TV. I watched it closely. Then I went back to my room. My vision "glitched" again and I held on to my quilt and listened to (maybe) my mom talking. Vision came back and my brother asked me: "Anything unusual?" and I noticed the walls were mostly dark green. But they had like digital patterns with black squares in some places. I thought it was pretty cool. Then I made my dad do stuff against his will * 
Woke up.

----------


## scottyo

these are some pretty cool dreams. also your banana picture is dope

----------


## Banana King

wow thanks!  :smiley:  Feedback is very appreciated. I'm not sure how the "views" system works but I've noticed some people have visited my DJ. 
The reason why I'm writing dates in the title is because I'm like 10 days behind my notebook. Hopefully I'll keep up soon.
I would appreciate some more feedback  :smiley:

----------


## scottyo

ya well I know I like it when people comment on my DJ so I try to say something about people's dreams as long as their ACTUALLY interesting, some people just don't have much of an imagination.

----------


## Banana King

*April 11th 2010*
I was in a forest and there was a pond there. Someone told me to help them fish there. I walked out in the pond and took my lighter and lighted against the surface. Somehow we caught a big flat fish.

Something about a cult group on Facebook. 

Mom, me and my brother were in some town. We were going to the theater several times. Some macho dude wanted my brother to sit somewhere else. I got like super angry for some reason. I remember him walking past me and I stood up and got ready to fight. He got confused. 
We were not going to see the theater show again, we were going to take the subway/train home. On the way there I saw like drunks jerking off for some reason. My mom and I calmly got inside the train and sat down. I saw some people my age. We had our luggage with us there. The train started accelerating  out of the sudden. I thought about us being a minute late. Then I saw a person running after the train. 

*April 12th 2010*
I was outside a supermarket. I leaned against the wall. I nodded my head to a dude saying "sup?" he nodded back. I was with Aran I think. We sat us at a table next to two girls. I saw Harald and Lucas at another table. One of the girls said something about her mother being at a mental hospital. Aran started singing some like Biggie Smalls song and one of the girls sang with him. I sang with for a bit but didn't know the lyrics. We laughed. We started talking and Aran asked if she listened to B.I.G much. She didn't recognize him. I went to get two napkins and I saw a table with liver on it. When I came back Matthias was sitting there instead of Aran. He was in the center of attention. I couldn't understand why because he is so irritating. I said "Hi!" in a cute way, and they replied. Lucas had taken my chair so I sat down next to him. It was fine by me. He showed me a trick with a cube. You put the cube on a rubber thing on your thumb. Then you could spin it with your other fingers. I thanked him.
I took a pencil and started spinning it but accidently hit my face with it. Everyone started speaking and calling each others names. I interrupted it my shouting my own name. Everyone laughed. Some guy looking like Lionel Luthor or House said faggot. One of the girls asked him something. He made fun of her by asking "what?" several times making her repeat herself. I laughed. 

*April 13th 2010*
Mostly fragments this night. 
I was running with my brother and he was running a bit too fast for me. We were at some tents and stuff. We met some bad actresses or something. I saw my mom half-run too. 

Hugo and I were acting silly in a Swedish class. Our teacher got confused I think. He asked what my name was, I said "Um... my name is Max".

Buying ice but it was too expensive. 

*April 14th 2010*
Fragments: _Bad half-lucid dream.
 Many people at my house. 
I cut my hair looking in the mirror. My parents and my brother told me it was going to look horrible but it looked great. 
I was explaining a music program for a girl and my brother._ 

I was like jump flying on a swing at a big field. It was awesome! 
I somehow feel that this dream is connected with that I was at the subway towards Hby with my brother. A kid and his dad started talking with us. We reached our destination and stood up. I held my arm so it was blocking my brother. The doors opened. But we were not at the station yet. Someone failed and walked off. I almost failed too. There was a fence at one part of the station platform. We rushed down. He took the elevator and I ran down. I came first. I slided and opened the gate. My brother just rushed into it. We got into a supermarket and stood in a line for some sugar or something cause my brother had low blood sugar.

----------


## Banana King

*April 15th 2010 Stuck in a locker*
I thought I had forgotten it but after thirty minutes I got a flashback. 
Nils in my class had a party at some restaurant. It was an outside restaurant and it reminded me of Thailand. I told him I wanted a cheap party for my birthday or something. A lot of people came, most from our class. We were playing different games. One of them was that Madde and Marre stood on one leg each on a soft carpet. We were all going to crawl over over the carpet or something. I fell on the carpet and stopped myself with my arms. Then I crawled over and it was pretty difficult actually. Aran was after me and he had some problems. He looked absolutely exhausted after making it. Madde and Marre were getting tired so they changed legs. 

We were outside a school. Somehow the entrance was to open a locker and crawl in by using a small hole. The school was absolutely awesome except that little detail. Maybe it was to keep everyone else away. 
I saw Adam and Axel at some locker. I went in with Jesper and Oscar. But we got stuck before making it inside. It was formed so we could lie down there. I don't know how but we stayed there for a day. I remember I actually got some good sleep there. Later a news team was outside or something and when we got out Oscar got banned  :Cheeky: 

*April 16th 2010 Arena and me fighting*
I was watching an arena. It was a quite dark setting. A lot of different awesome animals appeared on the arena floor. There were like octopuses and everything. Then a platform descended from the ceiling. There was this Xena warrior chick there. Everybody cheered cause it was last years victor or something. She was called Aran. I had the real Aran next to me and he blushed a bit. I cheered and shouted "Aran! Aran! Aran!". We were led to another room. There was a psychologist there and people sitting around a table. Meeraf, Linnea E and her sister were there and some old people. My brother was there too. We were going to talk about our problems or something. 

_In a room with a brown weird dog, it was drooling a lot. A weird guy rushed in.

Me doing a fail RC. I like held choked my throat and did the nose pinch without the nose pinching. When it passed I just thought I was bad at choking my throat. _ 

Snowy place. Half game, half real. I was being chased my some friends. One of them was Hannes. I got up on a small platform. When they started going around and up there I was going to jump to the right (they walked up on the left side). Hannes was standing down the platform and kept an eye on me. He revealed my plan and I jumped in a totally breathtakingly, awesomely way down to the right. I was in perfect shape. I could run like a god. I never got tired. Some guy with a sled chased after me and we were on a snowy downhill road. I barely avoided him. I ran out on the skiing tracks which meant I was now safe. I felt totally epic. 
But the sled dude seemed a bit angry. He punched me on the shoulder. I punched him back. I got into a fighting stance to show him I was ready. He backed away a bit. I walked away not looking back. Then I turned  :tongue2: .  Then he kicked me and I kicked back. I tried a ninja kick on him, but it failed badly and I lost my balance but I was able to wrestle him down. I got a my elbow against his throat and I asked him "Are we done?". 

*April 17th 2010 Virginatayy!*
I was at a party in a apartment. It was small and there were not many people there. V's dad I mine were in a room and they seemed to get along pretty good. I sat down at a table. There was a lamp swinging over the table. Nothing happened. 
Two girls came in, they were not the brightest or best looking. But I was OK with them. One sat down in my lap. We were going downstairs. It was a wooden stair in the room. I thought "Goodbye Virginaaataaaay!". 
We were in a huuuge ice rink room. The ice rink was in the middle. There were lots of people everywhere. I only had a pair of boxers on me. The girl started running on the left side of the rink. I followed. I could see people making out. I ran after my girl and I had a fun time running. It was so much fun that when I saw that my girl turned around I kept going. I jumped over a concrete plant thingy. I was going to crash into the left wall. I hit it but slided with it and jumped out. I could slide now. I slided really fast and it was awesome. The I stopped myself by grabbing the side of the rink. 
I got back to where I entered the room. I sat down at a bench with a bunch of other people. A girl named Ana from my last school sat down in my lap. I liked that. 

_Super Mario 3d first map in the game. It was like that exactly. I saw Mario run over a water bridge (in the dream the first map was like that) in the starting room. In the end he met darth vader standing in the center of a circle. Something about calculating the force and the area F/A you know. And the light saber._

*April 18th 2010 Prototype **
I was near a gymnastics hall. I sat at a table with Minna and others. I did a RC. *The dream was half vivid. It didn't feel quite real. I thought "I'm going to do something". But I ended up playing like ping-pong and curve the ball in an awesome way. Like throwing it- going straight- turning- turning back- going straight. Then we got in a line at the table. Nils and Jonas were there. I was still a bit lucid. They stood too close. I turned and hit Jonas with a ninja sweeping punch on the neck. He got chocked and could not do much. 
I guess it hurt pretty bad. 
I sat down on the floor. I closed my eyes.* I woke up.

Prototype world. I mean the game Prototype. I was in a tent, I was prototype buffed. I was at the entrance to the tent and it was pretty big. I picked up an UMP45 or something. I could shoot it really straight and it felt nice. 
I felt a change. *Third person* Two FBI agents jumped me by surprise but I kicked them perfectly. Then I ran into the tent being chased by FBI agents and special soldiers and hunters. I jumped and turned midair and shot them with my grenade launcher (where did I get that from!? O.o) but they didn't die. I got outside of the tent. A hunter stood were I had stood. There was a hole in the tent there too. I jumped really high up. The hunter jumped too as I wanted it too. I shape shifted my arm to a blade and cut the hunter. I shape shifted into the armor body. I sat on top of the hunter. It was dying. I shape shifted my right hand into claws. Then I cut off it's head and held it. 
I was very cool.
The other hunters became my pets then. I had my prototype girlfriend there. The TV was filming us. I held a speech warning them of what I would do if they didn't leave me alone (I think). 
Then I ran away across streets. It was like a game now. I let a friend play. He ran up a building. There was a picture of an American president on the building wall pointing downwards. I could see arrows in the distance saying that like other people (my friends) were doing a quest over there. I decided to help them. They were on the other side of a big bridge. 

I was in so ice place. Some kid slided under some icy rock and a bookshelf. I was a grown up and we were trying to find him. We removed the bookshelf by attaching a chain to it and a truck. But he wasn't there. I started looking beneath the skin at my fingernails (don't ask why...). I started bleeding and realized he wasn't there. 

*April 19th 2010 Guitar*
In a town. Spaghetti monster. Being chased by a man. 
Got outside and into a shop. Very sunny. Bought a guitar from a bitchy woman. Outside I played a bit. I even made up a song. But the guitar didn't play the same tones as IWL. I was sweaty also and I walked with my family. 

*April 20th 2010*
Forgot.

----------


## Banana King

*April 21st 2010 Fighting * ^*
I was at home. Pär from my class was like playing Xbox 360 with some random guy. Somehow I realized it was a dream. *I stayed in my house for a few minutes. But I then decided to stop wasting time so I threw myself out through my living room window on the second floor. When the glass broke everything turned into super slow motion. And it was like HD. I looked to my left, I could see the broken glass pieces in the air. And I saw the plants near the window. Time was close to staying still. Then I flew down to the street and that was pretty unstable. 
I met W and we ran on the street through our neighborhood. We slided on our feet/shoes. It was kinda like ice-skating but more Prototype style. I left marks in the concrete. We could only skate when it was a turn. When the road when straight forward I had to run. Which went slow compared to sliding. By the time we got near W's house we slowed down. We started doing stunts. W or me did a 360 spin in the air. Then I jumped up and held my feet. Then I saw a kid going towards us. I jumped and did a vault over the kid. I landed on my ass but still... 
We were in a dark forest with icy parts. V and W were throwing snow at me. I ran up on a hill where there was a bright flare. The light didn't reach more than a few meters. I went down and followed something you could call a ice path to an elevator. It went up.* 
_A tower in my area. Tribal wars. (I don't play it but some friends do)._
*There were two nice girls my age in the elevator. I made out with both of them and it felt real. Then I hit them in the face many times which also felt real although there was no blood and they didn't scream. 
I decided to practice some fighting. I went around in a workshop/hospital and started pounding people. It was pretty fun actually 
I also kneed people. But mostly boxing. 
Then I met a dude, he was on the other side of a workshop table. He had a small saw or something. There were other saws on the table but I hesitated. He threw the knife/saw at me. But I caught it without thinking on my right side. It was like in the movies. Then I threw it back at him, but I missed and hit a small wooden pole behind him which started vibrating as the knife/saw got stuck in it. 
Dr. Cox from Scrubs was to the left of me. He looked strong as hell. I like asked him if I could fight him. But he half ignored me and went over to where I was. He poured two different acids on my arm. He said like "You should get that washed." I hit him, he was a challenge. But eventually I managed to throw a series of punches and defeated him.* 
_I thought I had slept all day and got like a flash of me waking up._
*I was back. I held a saw in my right hand. Everyone was now screaming, and I saw a fat nurse run for cower. I thought about cutting them, but it felt a bit bad. I decided to do something else. I walked forward and to the left. There was a corridor bridge there. I saw a lady on the other side. I told her it was her turn. But then I followed a guy down a rocky cliff to the left of the lady. It was some secret path. 
I was in a cave. It was fairly bright in there. There were two levels. Like spectators on the second. Not that many though. There was a wooden cage on the ground. It was some nice chick in there. Some perverted cult or something 
It reminded me of a movie. Movies in general. Apparently it was a fuck cage.* 
_guy in the cage trying to bang the girl but she was confident and made him get out somehow. He was like drooling and everything._
*She held out her hand while she spoke solemnly about the game. I took it and started rubbing it for some reason. It was pretty dry.* 
I started loosing lucidity. Something about a big pile of sand. I think the cave caved in or something. And something about a bucket filled with water. 
-It was like I woke up in the school. I wasn't lucid anymore. It had been a game or something. Matthias and Mikaela was there. As everyone left Mikaela tried to levitate a broom or something, I think it worked a little. 

*April 22nd 2010 Sniping*
Zombie mall or similar. Kira was with me. We tried to take nice pictures of me but they all were bad. My bro was there too. 

Chased by Draco Malfoy and his little buddies. They killed my dad's grandma and I took a board and hit the shit out of them. I accepted her death. 

Countryside with Love and Frissel. He ran after a train and jumped on it. Then he jumped off I think. The driver got distracted and Love and I were almost killed by the train. We sat in like a car and were thrown a long way. 

My brother had been playing like Battlefield something something and I got to try it. It was a mix of battlefield and TF2. It was pretty neat. I was really good. I had the sniper. When I scoped in the camera zoomed in a bit like in third person on MW2. But I could see the laser dot. I zoomed in further with some GTA4 influence. I killed a guy in the far distance with two shots. 
I died once. It was a snowy map with indoor places too. I went out in the middle battlefield. I met like three people but when I ADS my aim went towards their heads a little bit. I killed them all. It was cool. 
I continued my streak. I came up on a roof looking down where I had just fought. I sniped pretty well for a while. One thing I did was that I calculated a guy's path and got a crazy head shot with lots of blood on the wall behind him. My brother was in the game next to me and we cheered "OOOOOOOOOOO". Then two guys on a building to the left jumped too the building on the right I had started in. They hit the wall but climbed up. When I "zoomed" in I had thermal scope. I missed them and they got away. I started getting like a permanent thermal vision which could see through walls and it wasn't black and white. They gleamed in like red, blue, yellow and green. So I basically had hacks. It went well with my new hack and I didn't die. I was still on the roof with my brother. Then a guy on my left had almost climbed up a ladder to the roof. I changed weapons to my knife. I was about to cut him when he got up on the roof. I struggled with him and managed to push him off the building. 
My brother shoved me back against the opposite ledge. I was like wtf? but I couldn't read anything off his facial expression. I guess he was like jealous. He started pushing me closer and closer. In the last moment I stabbed him in the gut. He fell with me. I fell first and could see him over me. Then we hit the ground. It was dramatic but I knew it was a game. 

*April 23rd 2010 Nothing*
Had to get up at six this morning.

*April 24th 2010 Nothing again*
I woke up by a text message and didn't think about my dreams. 

*April 25th (Miscalculated somewhere. This was the 24th) 2010 Dad was in an accident*
I was at a party. I was pretty drunk. My balance wasn't that good. But I had a fun time. I noticed V in the crowd. I went out off there with like Rikard and Aran. I found my jacket and I "remembered" I had hung it where I hung it. I had gotten a blackout, that I remembered. We were going to continue partying later. I was just going to wash myself. 
We were at some like big mushroom which had water on it. We washed us there. 
I was then in my room with Nils and Hugo. We were about to go to the party. It was pretty late. I went down the stairs and noticed my parents door was closed so I started making less sound. I went up again. We heard someone walking up the stairs. I whispered I would follow them down there and if we were caught I would say I just followed them to the door. I walked out and saw my dad sitting in the couch. He told me that I couldn't go out. He said that mom had a chronic headache at the moment. And that it wouldn't always be like that. I got pissed and shut the door. I was like "fuck this". 
I woke up and went to the bathroom. Then I did 10 push-ups and sat down in my bed doing "100% success rate" mantra. I had read it the evening before on this site. Then I lied down again. I recalled the dream above.
Before that dream I had a dream with zombies. I couldn't recall it correctly.

I started having fragments, mostly me like dreaming I was in bed. I had two fail lucid dream opportunities._I was on skype in my bed(!??) and went down to the laundry room. My dad was there and he said like "look away". I went into the computer room and then "woke up" by the sound of the other person on skype. 

I "woke up" because I dreamed I was humping someone (no SP??). I didn't want to wake my family up in a really awkward way. I humped a bit in the bed just to hear how much it sounded. It didn't make any noise. I started fantasizing about getting BJs. Cause then I wouldn't move. This led to me being in a stone fortress with Harald's and Jonas' families. And Wård._
I fixed my light by connecting a cord to a wall. Wård rolled over my bed. 
We had like three floors. Harald's "dad" needed toilet paper and was acting like an ass. Then we had food. I didn't get that much. 
We went in a car. It was snowy outside. It was a skiing trip. They asked why I had two skiing cards. I started explaining (I don't have IWL) and then said I didn't know actually. I asked my dad. Then Janne started complaining on my dad that this was the biggest, baddest lie ever. 
I was outside the car. It was a better weather. I had a motorcycle and Jonas too. We chased some guys who were running. 
There was a wooden bridge. I tried to push them off but I fell into the water. I lost the bike but bounce next to them. I threw like a spoon at one of them but I missed. Then I saw a car almost run over them. The car instead ran over the group of people we had behind us. I got afraid. I went and looked if anyone was hurt. I found that my dad was surrounded by people. He was standing up but looked chocked. I walked away a bit with him. He sat down and I offered myself to be leaned on. He started talking solemnly. "This was the lamest car accident I've experienced. But I twisted my groin (not the dick and that) and I will probably have to remove it since I never trained it *looked sad and in regret*. There are 450 bones there. Bla bla bla. "

A forest covered by so many flying lizards that almost no light reached the ground. I was on top of a tree, one of them "hshhed" me. Then I was down on the ground with a group of people. I hid myself outside of a zerg base there. A queen was patrolling outside of some gates. The group of people threw some spitting banelings on the ground outside. The queen crushed them and then walked back calmly.

----------


## Banana King

I was in a outside of a school. In a café with some schoolmates. I remember not having a shirt on. On the second floor I told three naked girls walking by me "Nice body" but they were like "Na  :Sad: ". 
We were late for our English class. I stood in line to buy an ice cream. Aran and Kancans were there. Kancans told me that he probably would change to my class. I got happy. He looked mature. It took an awful amount of time to get my ice cream. And when I got it they forgot to take charge for it. Aran bought a pie which he dropped on the floor. But he picked it up. I noticed two people fighting outside. We went outside. It was a man fighting a woman. She was scared. I yelled STOP! and was about to kick him but I figured it might be a movie. The man looked at me. Aran left cause he was a pussy and wanted to go to the English class. I figured now I had something to blame it on. The man said she didn't understand it was over. I said he still had no right to hit her. She was younger them him and cried. 

They ran away. I followed them to a hill. I started wrestling with the man. His voice was coming from everywhere. I struggled for a while. I started like hallucinating. They had drugged me. I fell asleep. 

When I woke up I was at this underground factory. I had a bow. I didn't have a shirt on. For some minutes I walked around confused and shot different enemies in there. If they shot me I would get a little hurt but the bullets bounced back and killed them. Similar to Prototype. Finally I followed someone into a corridor. I threw an object at him. I saw how the health got to zero. I looked at the body. It was like a small human robot. I picked it up. It was "ragdolly". I held it in the waist(pointing upwards) and the legs pointed downwards. For fun I took it and held it Doogie style. I laughed. I walked into another room with it. There the girl was and the man. It was a big screen. A sequence started and I watched the screen. I could see stars and stuff while the man talked. 
I don't remember what he spoke of though. 

_I was "playing" battlefield bad company 2 in a town. It was a war going on._

----------


## Banana King

_Learning about sex in school.

Zombie apocalypse ending with me first getting chased outside my house then bitten to "death" in my room._ 

Edit: While I was getting bitten, I felt some pain. I remember thinking like, "hmm, I shouldn't feel this uncomfortable in a dream...". It's like I'm lucid without being... well, lucid.

----------


## Banana King

I was in a house with my family I think. I don'r really remember what happened but my brother went out to the corridor and said he was lucid and was all happy about it. I realized it was a dream. Or rather I broke through, it was like I already knew. *I stood next to my parents and some other person. I threw two epic clean punches, one in my mom's face(in front of me) and one in my dad's (to my right). They both fell. Then I turned around I think. I got down on the floor and started crawling from side to side. I started gaining some speed. I followed my brother. I successfully shapeshifted into a snake 
Then I think the dream kinda repeated itself. I met another snake and then I became human and it bit me in my hand. It happened several times. I could feel some pain and see the flesh.* Looking forward for another shapeshift dream lucid dream  :smiley: 

I was with my dad. We were walking outside somewhere where there was snow. It reminded me of a military camp. Then I watched as a chilly wind formed and blew up and created a really cool pipe leaning to the left. It was pretty awesome actually. The pipe was all with and looked as if it was made out of clouds looking like boards on a roof.

----------


## Banana King

Playing soccer indoors at the gymnastics class. I couldn't play that well because of my infection. Erik took the ball in his hands and threw it at our goal. But I caught it in between my legs(ankles). It was epic and everyone cheered. Later I was on the ground and took the ball in my hands. 
_Writing a complaint on the computer. 
Prison fight.
In a forest with W._

----------


## Banana King

I only remember being in a bed. There were several beds. I was lying next to Sofia from my class. There were other people from my class there. She started singing on a song. I joined in and we both sang really great. It sounded beautifully. It sounded similar to some Lion King song. Perhaps something like this one http://open.spotify.com/track/30hSsAWOVaZtNnWUWuETMl
Later I was in another bed I think.

Strange dream  :tongue2:

----------


## Banana King

I was in a gymnastics hall. A school championship or something was about to start. The hall was divided into two. I was going to fight a girl. We were going to throw like a big ball or a block over. I was confident. In the last minute the judge changed the balls so they were much smaller. She threw one over and a guy in my class failed to catch it. I went third person 2d mode from above and saw how my team got ownd. It was some weird rules and some of her team was on my side... blabla something. We lost and I knew it wasn't my fault. 

Some Emmy award or similar. I followed a camera view around the scene. Then up to a glass platform above. Some politics award. The windows were about to burst. Then I woke up by my alarm. 

All throughout the dream I was researching things for me SC2 style.

----------


## Banana King

Very uncomfortable dreams. I was out drinking last night so I didn't get much sleep. I had like fever dreams about the night and even though I could know it was a dream they were so unstable I couldn't take control. I was like half-asleep just fantasizing about it. I had a terrible headache too. After a few hours I got up, took a giant shit, and went back. Back up and got busted by my parents. They I finally threw up in a bucket. After that I felt pretty good. Horrible night  :Cheeky:  but my parents were cool about it.

----------


## Banana King

I was skiing. I went down a slope and turned right through a forest. I came out on a sunny beach. I was like "Shit I need to take my brother here tomorrow". It was a steep slope of sand. I looked up it. The sand was beautiful like gold and it was a perfect day. There were others down at the water. My dad came in a helicopter in the middle of the slope. He jumped out and had like a monoski. He skied down in a really professional way. I was impressed. The sand flew in the air as he turned. He reached the bottom and I thought he was going too fast and would ride out in the water. He did and rode on it. Everyone started applauding. He sunk a bit with a smile and swam in. 

The next two dreams are connected somehow. I don't know which one was before the other or how it was. 

I was sitting next to my relative Jonas and someone else. Jonas showed me a game "Predator 2" or something. I thought it was "Prey 2" cause I had forgotten the name in the dream. I got excited and he started the game. It was a mix of, get ready for it: Portal/Predator (Aliens VS Predator"/Prey/CoD 4/Bioshock. He walked around and it was similar to Bioshock. He had a golden Deagle in his hand. Inside a small room I noticed a cloaked predator. He started shooting it and I looked at him, he was yawning. Then he was scavenging everything like in Bioshock. He was a small crab and he took money from a table. Then he found like some strawberry powder in a small pot. He turned around and an invisible ghost/demon pushed him and walked by. He dropped the pot. Then it was me in the game.
I picked the powder up. But somehow I knew that it attracted demons and they were probably on their way. I walked forward into a corridor. I put the pot down (but it smelled/tasted like strawberry). 
I walked left in the corridor. It was divided by like pillars in the middle. I walked on the right side. There were other people there. I saw like a niche in the wall where the bottom of the wall was gone. I could see another room on the other side. I got the feeling that demons would break the walls and attack us. But they didn't. 
I wanted to fight Hannes in my class for fun. I walked back and looked for him. There were office rooms on the other side of the corridor. I found him in one of them wrestling with other people. I walked in. They were on a weird table. It had like spikes on it and was black. To the right there was a yellow portal on the roof above a table. There was a blue portal too on a wall I believe. 
I met Locke from Lost there. 
He started explaining that we had to get someone into a bed inside a small hole in the wall. But there was a gap with spikes before the bed so you couldn't just climb in there. I looked in there. There was a small platform with oblivion style spikes on it and it moved. Locke told me his plan was to take this girl (showed me a girl) and let her fall in the portal a few times (one on the floor and one on the roof) and then we would use the falling force to catch her and throw her into the hole. I thought it would take many times and she would probably die. He said that we all had to participate. I asked him if he meant that everyone had to be the one thrown if they had to. He said yes, and that he was too old so he was safe (bastard ( :smiley: . I told him that this situation reminded me a lot of Saw. He didn't know what it was. He started talking to the crowd. I complained to a friend M but he said that he was worried about the other alternative. I started thinking about the demons outside. 

MW2 Karashi with M21 EBR extended mags and silenced M9. I looked at the UAV and could see a lot of enemies grouped up somewhere. I rushed C and sprayed a full ammo on a sniper which I killed. Then I walked in the middle house and killed a guy with my M9. I found three AFK people in the spawn. I killed them. Then I saw like a monster guy(Prototype) with an orange jacket. He ran in the alley. I didn't want to die so I ran there and started shooting. He was talking to Frissel. I missed and didn't have time to reload so I threw a grenade and ran. It didn't work. 
Then the dream followed a guy talking about MW2 getting totally changed soon into more like BFBC2. I thought it was awesome. I said something about ten minute fights and crouched and started spraying a wall close to him. A scope from his gun flew off several times. He shot like forever. Then I saw that he had drawn(with the bullets) a big hare on the wall and it was chasing something else. 
''''l
 -O-    the scope looked like that.

----------


## Banana King

Very romantic and intriguing story. Can't remember all the details though  :smiley: 
There was this curse horror movie style that if I dated a girl in a family I would like die and shit. But I knew I would date her someday. I dated like her sister or something. I only remember that the feeling I had was amazing. It was a good dream. 
We were in a bed. We went out on the street. It was Asian looking with neon lights. I jumped up to a window somehow for some reason. A wizard stood in another window. He was telling a witch that he had found a way that made him so powerful he was afraid of himself. It had something to do with absorbing fire blabla. The witch owned him by pretending to fall---> he reached after her and fell. 

Perhaps connected to the previous one. Low quality movie. Could see that there were two bodies when they wanted to make it look like one, and you could even see the other one's head for a second. Then later someone was missing in the story(looked like Xena) but you could see her in a forest with warriors. 

I was in some school. I slided down a like downhill of concrete. Then I struggled to keep myself on my self up as I slided towards a dining hall. I didn't want to make a fool of myself. Then a group of people came the same way I did. I saw Camilla in my class slide and fall on her ass. I laughed. Then the group all fell too. I talked to a teacher and pointed towards them. He smiled. Then we all started playing soccer.

----------


## Banana King

I have had some trouble with my recall the last couple of nights. But all my nights have had an epic feeling about them since Sunday (morning). So I remember I dreamed much this night even though I had to get up before 7. But I couldn't spend much time writing it down and trying to recall more.

These are mostly fragments. 

*I got lucid and I flew in a factory. I did it twice. The second time I had to fight to not fall down on the floor. I tried getting really mad and scream. It didn't help. I got calm and it worked a little bit better. I flew into some weird like system like the big clocks in the movies. Then I made it outside. 

I remember being on the mountain behind my house or somewhere similar and walking down it. Lucas was in the park making noise. I reminded me that I was the only one existing(sort of) and that everything else was in my head. It was kinda like a dream stabilization. I was down the mountain and I still heard Lucas making his noise. I turned and thought to myself that if I focus elsewhere it will disappear, although you could call it something else. 

I also remember me thinking that I need to do something cool. I wanted to shapeshift again. Don't know how it went. 

I was like half lucid. I had flown amazingly awesome to a like outlandish wooden town with many levels. I was looking at the town from a high ground in the town. Then I held out my arm and "dropped" a huge ball of energy (think Dragon Ball Z) down which blew up everything except me. Or at least that was what I wanted to happen. Nothing happened then I think. But then a guy on the low ground like pointed a gun to me or something. I naturally threw a big ball of energy (it's diameter was bigger than him) and blew up a house under construction next to him and him.*

----------


## Banana King

We slided down a concrete floor, sort of like in Mirror's Edge. Jesper needed some of my help. I rode down halfway and helped him. When we reached the bottom there were lots of chicks there. They were at a small roller coaster going round in a small circle. I strapped myself on a seat and the ride started. I remember that it went really fast and that my vision got blurry. When I woke up I remembered something similar to that but I couldn't put my finger on it. I let it slip by. I didn't have the time either. 

Watching a SC2 fort map from above. It led to a dark forest which was the end of the map. I also went first person and explored the fortress a bit. I think there was a breach inside it. 

Walking with Aran in a forest up a small mountain. It was a sunny day. Typical Swedish environment. 
I had his glasses or something, they had some special meaning in the dream. He said he needed them. I kept them on :S
Then I walked on a forest path in there. I started thinking to myself. I thought that everything looked slightly different. I couldn't put my finger on it. I felt as if it looked like in a dream. I reflected on in and decided to remember that the next time I dreamed. Why didn't I just reality check!???!? :O 
I also thought about lucid dreams in general but still I didn't RC.

----------


## Banana King

Playing like a hunter. Switching between third and first person. The map was like a big ship. I remember hiding and crawling up a ladder so I just barely could see them. Then I tried to get a gun mid-air but I missed and got shot a bit. But I survived and the last thing I remember was jumping and gliding like in Prototype towards a survivor on a small roof shooting at some others.

----------


## Banana King

Alone. 
I was wanted. It was like some kind of Halo ODST thing. The town I was in looked like a future slum. I realized I was wanted and fled into the town. I saw a guard walking around by himself. I hesitated for a moment. Then I killed him somehow. Don't really remember why.
I had made it inside a grocery store. I was not recognized and some people were acting kindly to me. 
I knew it was a matter of second before they saw the big WANTED pic on the TV or whatever it was. 
Right before they realized what was going on I stabbed a woman I think. I don't know what I had done wrong. 

_Wanking like three times in a row. O.o_

In a big classroom. I was sitting on the right side. It was Biology B I think. My biology teacher was talking. I saw Nora on the left side. My teacher said something about the human body and I thought about a creative response. Nora raised her hand and said something similar perhaps about melatonin production. My teacher praised her. 

I was in some weird indoors place. It had different levels. It was similar to Portal. I was there with Meeraf. The walls were like one meter diameter yellow squares. I parkoured up a nisch and Adana was there. Then Meeraf like hid some money above a weird factory part there. It was factory part number 7. 

I was in a deserty like place. Aran and I was outside and it was a sand storm. We were on a soccer cup or something. There were other teenagers there. Everybody wanted to be with me. 
We threw a soccer ball to each other. I remember walking with some dude. It was blowing sand everywhere and I got some in the eye. He said like "When you squint, 80% less sand gets in your eyes." 
I tried it and it worked very good.

----------


## Banana King

_SC2 Josefin became the leader..._ 

Josefin and I had become a couple. It was awkward and we didn't act like one. 

I was some stealthy guy in SC2. It was first person. Either I was some cloaked guy or a changeling. I was spying on the protoss. I walked in their army which reminded me of some Halo vehicles. 

Was skiing with some classmates. Total failure. Got stuck in the forest. They went on. When I walked out on the slope there were like 5 guys with sticks there. They walked towards me. I begged them to leave me alone. They all did except one. I had two sticks and was one the ground and he had like one long stick. I blocked his hits. Finally I got hold of his stick and we both pushed. I then pulled it towards me and disarmed him. The stick was like a whip. The scene had changed into an arena. Two giant panthers came. Their heads were as big as my thighs. I was supposed to lead them or something. But I got scared and was led to a secret path behind a wall. I ran through the path and started thinking that they might have taken the same way.

----------


## Banana King

I will begin with the lucid one. 

It was like a mission that repeated itself. Some weird cat costume in a van drove to a building. I got to the wall and my brother was with me. We were supposed to get up to a like balcony.* I got half-lucid. I created a string up there which was made out of several parts. I told my brother it would work great. I grabbed it and the bottom parts broke. Then I jumped up and pulled myself up quickly and grabbed a windowsill. I could hold myself up there without problems. I got more lucid and stayed there a while. I looked around me. There were junk in front of me and I noticed a detergent that kept changing text as soon as I looked away and looked back. I changed style and text. I remember it saying like "Cheese" at one point. I made it up and went into a room. I found my mother there and some other people. Matthias was there. I could see people outside through the windows. It was nice weather. I looked at some girls my age outside. I smiled and pulled one inside. Then the dream became unstable. Lost some lucidity. 
It was dark outside. We were going to run through a muddy place. It was like L4D2 in a way. I took a machine gun from the ground and a small insect. I lost it and it broke a window of a car behind us. I became more lucid and broke loose. I picked up one more of them. I went to a crowd. I dropped on next to a guy. He started jumping in panic and the bug blew up with a small bang. I was now at the cat scene again. 
This time I broke loose and walked on a road. It was very dark except a street light. I thought that I would do some crazy awesome shit. But then I realized I probably would wake up. I started to examine my hands closely. The dream was pretty unstable. Like 75% of my left side vision was gone. But I kept looking at my hands and I even rubbed my hands for a moment. The dream got a bright white light. Then everything got dark again. Finally my SC saved me. Sofia came and she pointed at a big Windows screen in the air where it had been darkness before. She laughed and we jumped/flew to it. We lied down on a Internet Explorer window (it was 3d). We laughed and I kissed her. Then a moment passed and she kissed me and we made out. We stopped and I grabbed her boob and laughed. She laughed too. I told her she could touch anything she wanted on me. I only had like blue underwear on me, size small. My dick was hard and broken by the underwear. She put her hands on it and said it was small with a laugh. I stretched it out a bit. She said it was small again. I was like "You're kidding me!?" and pulled the underwear down. It was small. Like 25% erected. I went somewhere else. 
I was home. At my dining room. I walked into my kitchen and shouted "Stabilize dream!" but nothing happened. It was pretty stable anyways. I tried to shoot some energy balls. Didn't work and verbal commands didn't do shit for me. Then I saw a coin on the dining table. I raised my arm and tried to pull it towards me. It was a slow process but I felt confident cause I've done it many times. I got it up in the air and started pulling it towards me. A few decimeters from me it changed direction and went under a closet just leaving my vision for a second. I looked and it was like a piece of cheese or something there. I started talking to my family about lucid dreams. (Oh right I read something in my dream journal about some previous dreams I had that night. It's the one where I stared at a car.) 
I was fucking a chick deep throat. I counted to twenty times. It was great!
*
_Max and something about WoW. Assassinated on a beach._

_Stared at a car from inside a school with someone. Something about a rap._

_Driving around in a slum in South America in a truck._

_Met my mom down in the basement._

_Checked Skype after W. Finally found him._

Played MW2 on Xbox. Can't remember the name of the map but it was a mix between that Cod4 map and MW2 maps. I thought it was slow to aim but I pwned everything. I had a shottie and a P90. I got to the middle and jumped down on the ground. I saw Aran in a stair and started spraying like hell. He started spraying too. I felt strange afterwards and checked if I had been hit. 

Walking up to the gate near W's house with Aran and some other people. We met some people skating on the ice without skates. It was winter. Aran asked me something. When we reached our goal I saw two epic cars. One outside W's house with like 6 extra spiderleg wheels and one with a rocket engine. The last one drove down to W's. I could see the door was slightly open. I waited for it to crash but it just drove on a house lot and did weird shit. I heard Camilla from my past talk. She was there and Aran said he had talked to her before.

----------


## Banana King

A test in school. You had to write your name like in a work application. Also I talked to Harald.

----------


## Banana King

I was in my school dining hall. Random stuff about W's house and mom. Then I was in my room and Samira went in through a window. I was in the dining hall again. Two others and I were like stuck there. We became friends and were going to add each other on Facebook  :smiley:  We ate some candy.
Nils and some others came, we were rescued, and told us that their boat had gotten stuck. It was like a zombie apocalypse. I remember looking at lots of sodas before leaving. Pretty cool cause they were original and not like Coca-cola or something. 
I was very stiff in my body. I felt like I had been exercising. We ran outside in darkness. Only the streetlights lit up the streets. Nils ran across a school yard. I followed him.* I got a text message and when I felt the vibration in my pocket I associated it with waking up because of my phone alarm I think. I hoped I wouldn't wake up IWL. The text message was from my dad and the time was 03:38. It said like "Enough!" like he wanted me to come home. I was very lucid and it was clear but I really felt that I had to follow the dream. I ran down a hill. I saw people down at a road with flashlights. Then it became sunny outside. I was a lad soccer game. I tried to fly down but it failed. I remember sitting at a birch looking at the game.* Lost lucidity. W was with me. He pointed at a blond little kid and said like "That's the player". The kid wasn't that strong but he was like a leader. He scored and shit talked the other team. Then I saw like a mega beef little lad (kinda like Lucas). After that I saw like a mega beef little lad which was just scary and then I woke up. 

_Charger in L4D2 fleeing from L4D2 characters. Fled up a fallen pillar with charge ability._

_At my grandparents home. In a room._

----------


## Banana King

Hugo was being really irritating so I decided to fight him. But when I jumped at him and threw some punches he blocked/dodged. I got a bit more cautious then. 

At some teen drinking place outside. With my family and another. There was a small roller coaster on the  ground. We walked up a lot of stairs to a house. My dad wanted me to pour out all of my liquor. We rang on the doorbell to the house and were let in. 

I had been out of town and when I came back I had a dinner with W, V and M. 
V was looking really weird. He was bald and had scars all over his head. He acted weird too and told me he was a new person. He got close to my face when he said it. I told him it was bullshit or something.
_We all played SC2 with each other._ 

*I was in my school corridor. I was semi-lucid. Frederick was walking with me and he was like a mentor. I then experimented by removing him and have him hold my shoulders as a presence. He wanted to follow me inside to the bathroom but I said no. I went in there and said like "sup?" to two hand driers. They replied with a noise. I stood far away from the urinal and peed. Another guy was in there. Then I "woke up".* 
I was a black guy with afro sleeping at work. Me and my partner were hanging in a bottomless hole. He was white and working while I was sleeping in a weird position. There were like different figures floating at the surface of the hole. A chick came and we all started float/jumping across the hole. Then the chick became like a rectangular pixel and I thought it looked weird. She was crawling on the floor.

----------


## Banana King

I don't really remember the order of these dreams. Some of them are connected. 

Something about a really tasty chocolate bar. I took two. Then I was at a island running in the forest. I noticed I was chased by two people. I got ahead of them and met Hugo running in the different direction. I saw him run to where I'd come from, but he returned and we grouped together. 
We came to a like gate which would get us to a ship. It reminded me of L4D2. We were a small group. There were survivors on the ship. They called themselves "kråkgänget" or something which basically means "Crow's gang". They called our gang "Whores" which made me laugh. We made it on to the ship. I flirted and talked to a girl with a small mustache and a French accent. She said she wasn't on the boat because of the zombie apocalypse but because she wanted to. 
I jumped down to the deck. 

I went into a dark room. There were cats walking around. I saw a Arabic chick sitting in a chair staring at a TV across the room. She didn't seem to notice me. In front of the TV there was a couch. I looked to see if someone sat there but none was sitting there. I thought it was strange. I turned around and waved to her. She reacted and looked at me for a second. Neither of us said anything. I walked around and checked out some small rooms. When I went back to her I woke up I think.

*I was standing with some other people on a high ground looking at a small hut down at the ground. I was lucid and stabilized for a while by holding my fist in front of my face. I could see the hair on my fingers. But I noticed a bright light down to the left in my vision.* I looked at it and woke up. It was a real light from my window. 

I was with a weird old woman up in a tower. I looked down and saw water. It was sunny outside. I knew somehow that it was 30 meters down to the surface. Also it was a public pool. The woman told me we had to jump. I jumped down and survived. It was exciting. Then I remember I walked around with Hugo in a town not really caring about anything. Somehow we came to a forest where there were lots of cats. 

Hugo and I had found out that the whole being chased thing was like a weird game. First you got chased through the map, and then you would be the one chasing. We had gotten off the boat and we took off our backpacks. Then we positioned ourselves in a machine. It was like the gates holding the horses at bay in races. It moved a bit through a door and then we would get to run. I had forgot my shoes and that sucked but I was excited. 

I was on a summer meadow. I ran from Hugo, Pär and Hannes. It was pretty fun and they threw baseballs after me. I had to look back and dodge the balls. They got close to my head so I said STOP! and that I could die. We all laughed a bit. Then I wrestled down Pär on his stomach and almost got a lock on his head by putting my arms under his and holding down his neck. 

COOL DREAM. 
Seeing a watchtower from outside. The vision zoomed in and it was third person. I followed some guy. Kinda like Alex Mercer. He jumped down a wooden trapdoor. It gradually changed into first person. He/I shouted JAH! and there were like 5-6 guys in the new room. Chains flew out of my body and hit all of them. It was bloody and epic. They were being dragged into me as I absorbed them. 
I continued down a hole. There were like another 5-6 guys there. The walls were of stone and it was an old tower. I did the same thing with the chains. Someone got stuck behind a pole but got dragged in by the chains. The absorbing process went slower this time. I spent a few minutes grabbing moss soaked in blood from the walls and holding it/absorbing. My royal mom came in then and talked to me while I was doing that. I was like the prince. There was drama involved. She suspected my dad planning to kill her and wanted to expose him. Then my dad came in too with a guard with him. They didn't look like my real parents btw. The guard stabbed my mom with a sharp glass object but she stood up without any injures.
In the next "scene" I was in a royal dining hall with a throne and all. My mom and dad were the only others there. They talked to each other near the throne. I was to the left side of it. To the right side there was a big door leading outside. It was slightly open. I read somewhere that I would become king if they died. The new demonic part of me said I had to kill them eventually and absorb them. It "said" now when the both were in the same line so I could kill them both at the same time. I raised my arm and it morphed into a blade which went through my dad but my mom made it out the door. She didn't notice anything though. I followed her outside. 
It was an epic platform. It went out like 20 meters and my mom stood there. I walked up to her. It was a sunset. She talked about something and I knew I had to kill her soon. But then my dad came over to us. He had survived and had a sword. I started fencing with him. He tried to teach me I believe.

----------


## Banana King

A lot of SC2 dreams which I'm going to skip.

I was in a room in a building. It was like the mayor's room. He was there too and had a nice desk. 
It was a nice city evening. I could hear people down on the street. I think I opened the window and looked down at them. They waved at me and I waved back. I could see that the mayor's shadow was on the building next ours. Then I was down at the street and it was sunny. I walked the streets and someone started aiming a sniper rifle at me from a building. I was hunted.
I saw a store with super sport cars. I went in there and hid behind a desk. Then my companion or something went in there and distracted. It's a bit blurry but I think I put a bag around a yellow super sport car. Then I jumped in it and it was a bit slow to start but none tried to stop me. I drove out through the entrance and saw a guy walking towards the store. I somehow knew the car was his. I flipped him off as I drove by. I crashed into some cars a few times. The car got some fender benders. 
It was like GTA 5 or something. I drove on a more country style road. I drove super fast and had a passenger. I bounced and almost flew. I crashed into a mountain but was super lucky and survived by landing on some random thing on the mountain wall. My passenger fell down a small pond and was drowning. I jumped down and saved him. I believe I broke some weird jinx. 

Drove around in a town in a truck. I was chased by some random people. I crashed through building and it was like a game. I took shortcuts through windows and stuff to survive.

----------


## Banana King

Called my Swedish teacher cunt because he didn't give me a paper which you needed for the test we were taking. I got it later though. 

_Traveling in a train._

Lots of enemies came into a cave/hold-out. Only me and another guy there. He had a long spear or something. Blurry...

A new leader or captain. I thought everybody were idiots. I somehow "knew" what was going to happen. Like I had dreamed it before. First time it happened in many years I think. Getting like déjà vu or something with dreams. I traveled to their palace and talked to the new leader. I said like "Don't go to Mariana Trench." then I left. The leader said that I had told him that the kingdom agreed that they should go there. 
I went out to a long beach. I met W there. There were boats there and I thought they were idiots. I discussed it with W for a while then a giant floating iPhone appeared in the sky. I said like "That's going to create a whirlpool". All the boats went out and the iPhone did something so that the boats exploded or something. The water was almost gone. It was muddy instead. A sea current appeared and we slowly went with it. I said like "This is going to be awesome". It was. We had a lot of fun as we went with the current. It was a muddy slope or something which went around. There were jumps in it. The second time someone tapped on my weird birthday hat. I looked back and someone named Axel two rows behind us had tapped. I thought it was strange but didn't get lucid. I saw V too. 
The important thing about this dream is that I learned that my expectations can mean a lot. 

_In a submarine looking out the windows in the ocean. Don't know if it actually happened._

----------


## Banana King

I was going to perform in my school. It was like an American teen movie. I practiced a lot and I remember I made it once. Camilla helped me outside one time and she was hot then. She said I had to jump higher. 
I was in a mall and walked by a store which sold metal poles. 
I remember talking to two nerds on my way home. We got on the subway and I told them a bit about my backflips. I noticed Jesper L got into the cart behind mine. He yelled my name so I could hear it. I did something freaky, I used telekinesis powers to move a sign which said L to another place to it's left. I tried to communicate with him that way. I should have gotten lucid. 

On the train with my dad and brother. Three guard rushed in and asked us to show our tickets. My time had passed so they took my card. They had grey uniform and told me I had a great offer to get a new one for only >6000 SEK. I was mad.

----------


## Banana King

Had a hard time sleeping at first. Mostly lame SC2 dreams.

Went up and took a shit. 

More SC2 but then it morphed. A nuke alarm went off and it became like a cool MW2 scene. I saw my hands and the nuke came down. Random stuff.

Going to skip a lot of details. 
Southpark understanding god, logical. "Back" in a text message upside down but then god appeared in a ship with some babes and said like "Cuz I'm god!". Buzzkill. 

Walking in a forest with others. I hit Alshammar on his shoulder with a lock in my hand and then I kicked him. He told me it really hurt. I did it again without a lock but the kick was good. 

Forest again. Pouring rain. A girl in front of me and a guy in front of her. She failed and fell down a hill. She slided on her stomach and it looked painful because it was muddy and there were lots of pebbles. She stopped when she reached the beach water. It was pretty dark outside. I didn't jump after her because I knew I'd probably get really hurt as well. I yelled and asked her if she was OK. She was pretty OK. As she stood up two natives appeared next to her. I felt like they were Na'vi or something. I yelled to her that they were our friends and wouldn't harm us. She had a knife in her hand. They knocked her out and put her in a cart. I yelled to them that I was Toruk Macto (Jake Sully) and that I had come back to them. I spoke Na'vi but I can only remember me saying Toruk Macto and everything else was like gibberish. I didn't know what I was saying really. They seemed to understand and looked excited and happy. We got to follow them in their carts. They had like flying loch ness dragon monsters which weren't that big. One of them did a loop and I could see the moon and the water in the background. The other one flew upside down and got it's head beneath the surface. It got a lot of water in it's mouth.

----------


## Banana King

Didn't sleep that well. Had to get up and pee, drink then I did 5 push-ups and stretched a bit. 

I was in my school. We were eating at a table in the school. Filip called me freak when we talked. He wanted a fight I think. He stood up and got close, there was a table in between though. I got a bit scared actually. It was pretty real, I held my hand on my chin so if he did something my arms wouldn't be at the floor. He loaded and threw a piece of food at me. I held out my arms and huddled together. I felt it hit me. Then he threw like a big piece of watermelon on my clothes. I said like "What the hell is wrong with you!?" and he went away to our lockers. I thought for a bit and finally decided it was time to hit back. He was on his knees at his locker. I went like slow-motion and kicked him in the neck with my bare foot. I woke up then I think.

*Struggling to hold on to a dream. Unstable as hell. Didn't know if I was fantasizing or dreaming. A brief moment of control. I was down a subway. The train came and I walked/ran besides it. I was going to phase into it. The dream was unstable and when I tried I jumped out a bit of the dream. Then I saw the inside in my mind and it was spinning around and I teleported in*. Then I woke up.

----------


## Banana King

Played some BF:BC2.

In a bus going to a school. I forgot my shoes in there. I went back inside the bus and got them but the doors were about to close so I jumped into the door making it go out a bit. The driver was worried it had broke but it hadn't. In the school I walked around a bit. I met my music teacher and I followed her to some test or something. I was really horny so I wanted to get alone with her and make a suggestion. Some part of my might have known it was a dream. We never had the opportunity though. 

_I was lucid and fighting without weapons. I was surprised how good it was. I could land every move. _ 

I flexed my muscles for some girls. 

I asked V how it went on the Mathematics B National test. He didn't want to talk about it.

----------


## Banana King

It was like a real time strategy game. But it was first person. I built up my base and stuff. It was in the water. But got pwned pretty fast. I ran to a beach and met my brother. I started thinking that we hadn't lost yet. I thought we might transform into dolphins or shrimps and live in the ocean and macro up. 
They attacked us on the beach and I realized we were pretty screwed. A girl had also decided to transform. She was cockroachy in a way. I don't really know how but I saw her run down the beach and get her arm blown off. I laughed. 
_I transformed into different creatures in an order. Shrimps first and last dolphins._

_A law that said insects in your room had to be seen as living creatures and not things. I think I had a fly in my room right then._

On a train and trying to get a good seat to watch TV. Went off and it changed a bit.
Two like super best friends with wives and all were in a weird place. It was like a palace or something. There was a big stair and a big red carpet. They wrestled a bit because both wanted a special bed there. Then they fell down a hole or something to a airport security thingy. Their wives were there. One of them ran through the gates and the guards chased him. 
-
Then it happened again. Like I had rewinded time. It was really weird then. I told one of the wives what was going to happen. Some liquid came from her eyes and onto my face. I thought it was funny. I was a dog blabla super weird no sense.

----------


## Banana King

The notorious B.I.G was my class' teacher. He was pissed because none appreciated him in there. I told him I had listened to his music and really liked some of the songs. He melted and got very happy. He almost cried and told the rest of the class to have me as an example. 

Aran and I were in a weird town, where it was dark. We were going to a party. 

I was at the subway. I was there with two other guys. One of them talked about dreams. He wanted to decide in advance what to dream about and sounded excited about it. Before we went different ways I recommended lucid dreaming. I wish we had come to the reality checks. Fail lucid opportunity. 

_Karate?_

_BC2_

_Zerg/alien fuck weird game._

_Filip and soccer._

----------


## Banana King

OK I dreamed pretty much but I've been so lazy lately so I will only write down two things. 

My dad and I were in some building room up in the air. There were like toilets there which led out into the air. My dad talked about me dying was the only way. I had to die. I told him "No I'm not going to die"
but he kept on saying it was the only way. I tried to escape and jumped down the toilet thing. My dad caught my foot and I crawled back up. 

Some game where I had to infiltrate a base. I saw Minna stand as a guard in a room. I sneaked up on her and got a grip on her which was epic. I lied down on the ground with a hand over her mouth. I was like an assassin. She seemed impressed, and it was only a game btw. Then I think someone came in and then I don't remember.

----------


## Banana King

Something about being scared and walking down a stair. I came down to a big room with tables where you could eat. I sat down with two classmates. One asked if I was "fjortis" and I said no. He said something like "greasy...". Then Aran came and sat down. He looked very strange. He was like a transvestite. He looked terrible. Apparently he was gay. Two arabic men at a table laughed at him. He stood up and talked to them. He said something about him doing their moms. 
Then the dream like changed and it wasn't Aran anymore. It was a hot arabic girl. She had to show off a husband for her relatives fast or something. I got to be that guy and we liked eachother. 

Harry Potter weird dream. I was on a school or university. There was some weird tradition with soccer balls. Something about murders each year. And I remember one theme had been "Healers". 
I walked with Hermione and it was snowy. We saw some guys walking the opposite way. I asked who they were. She said like "Lucas Hosk". I had a soccer ball in my hands. I asked if we should kill him. She said yeah. My plan was to get him alone with us. I asked if he wanted to borrow our ball. He asked us to. Apparently both wanted to give it away. My ball also was soft. They said something about us going up and down a ramp. Hermione thought they were serious and I started walking back. Then Dumbledore who lied down in the snow shouted like "Harry!" and I turned around and said "Yeaaas?" and he walked with me. He gave me a tip how to walk on the snow. Putting weight on both legs or something. I tried it and we walked together back. It worked pretty well. I walked up on a ledge to the right and he walked down to the right. Then we reached like a village. I said like "Look at this" and walked in slow motion. I was like somehow lucid because I borrowed my powers from dreams. I snapped my fingers and made everything around me go even slower. I even talked in slow motion low tone voice. Then I was like skiing and skied down to a shop where Hermione and Ron was. Hermione said like "what happens with *choking on a fly* us?". Hermione was cute but had a lot of freckles. They talked bla bla. Then the dream like raged and I saw someone watching the Harry Potter movie. Watching the second movie and seing Harry Potter with weird eyes (4 eyes, two beneath the others and weird color like white). Then I saw some aliens trading in a shop. They talked about Harry Potter and some Thomas G(girdle or something) who had written it in the world bla bla. The contract said something about that you had to have freckles yellow and blue in your face. And something about not blue and blue because then it would blow up. The other alien then pointed a gun towards the salesman.

----------


## Banana King

_Had a white t-shirt and was at some social event and I wished I had picked a nicer t-shirt._

_Met Jesper W at the subway station. He wore expensive clothes. I said "Hi!" and he didn't notice me first but then he responded._

----------


## Banana King

Had a FA and went out with W. It was pretty dark outside. He ran over to some bushes and said like "Oh, that looks like the white leaves I saw in a dream last night!". He held some of the leaves and they were not white but they looked cool. I said like "Then perhaps you should do a RC" and he pinched his nose. We continued down and he did another RC and said like "So I dream about you?". I thought about RCs and that you could mentally remind yourself after a RC. We got to a crossing and he stopped. He pulled out a laughing gas "sifon" and he dropped some cartridge on the ground. I noticed he had red chinos. We walked down the road and he used the laughing gas. I remember it sounded exactly like it does. We met someone but W continued to take it. I thought about taking it. I wondered if I would get any damage. I think I took some but I only remember getting chest pains. 
There was a kindergarden on the right side. Some kid was bullying another. He said his name like "Måns, måne, mula..." to 13 names. The little kid was like a snake. He had almost no arms. They were going to fight in a sandbox. He said like "Come on!" and the bully charged him and he fell down and shouted "AAAHHHHH!". I funny and sad.

----------


## Banana King

_Some 8 year old got bullied by 16 year olds. I think I broke their bicycles or something._

Halo reach. Mutalisks on a ridge shooting at us. I ordered the snipers to take them down. Also there was a big map which restarted a few times. It started with me driving a huuuuuuge ship up on land and jumping down.

Some sc2 too.

----------


## Banana King

A lot of Starcraft 2 dreams. I need to play less.

----------


## Banana King

This was a pretty nice night for me. I have been having pretty lame dreams lately. This night was like a dryspell broken. 

Rode around on a bike/moped in a city. Then later I was in a van/bus with Linnea and someone else. I had a towel around my waist and I threw my bathing-trunks on her. 

I think I was in a train. I did some reality checks but they succeeded. I felt like it was a dream anyway. There is something different that makes me able to differ reality and dream. Like some part of me must know it's a dream, even though my conscious might not get that information. Feels like I've unlocked some of that now.
*I walked out on a subway station. It was snowy outside. I was getting lucid. I walked to the left side of the station. I was going to fly and stuff but I stopped. I looked to my right and could see the landscape. It was like the lens in my eye was adjusting and the landscape and everything became clearer. I stabilized. There was a bridge to the right side of a big building far away. And the big building was there too. I felt as if I had dreamed about the bridge before that night. I looked at a sort of balcony up in the building. I started flying in a constant speed over there. On my way I flew over a building project. My flying power was 10/10 on that flight. 
I landed. The building was dark blue on the outside. I walked into a room to my left on the balcony. There were like two guards there. I picked up two big experiment control tables and hit the guards so they flew out through the balcony. Then I threw the tables after them. It made the walls shiver when they hit the wall and the flew out.
I then walked into a room to my right. It was behind the balcony. There were lab guys there and lab stuff. They told me I couldn't be there and tried to get me out. I picked up a can with some liquid inside and poured it out on some guy near me. A few seconds after it burst into flames and the lab guys panicked a bit. 
Can't remember what happened next but later I was staring at a big TV screen inside the first room to the left of the balcony. I stabilized then. The screen became clearer. It was showing some typical commercial or something. Then I stood up and turned around. Love was there. I decided to try something. I held my hand against his throat and tried to make it burn him. But it didn't work. I started thinking to myself that it hurt over and over again and soon he was wallowing in pain. Then he was out. I was in a shop and talked to a guy in the shop. He was lik*e crazy and wanted me to cum inside a coke bottle or a small envelope. I woke up I believe. 

I woke up with my head on a table. I was on a gib. There were computers on the table. I tried to fall asleep but some guy had bright tubes. 

*I got lucid again in a big bath place. There were showers everywhere. My class were the only ones there. I noticed some girls had big dicks and was like "wtf?". I walked up to the girls later and they looked normal. I got a BJ by Camilla, Sofia and Linnea. I deep throated them. It was very nice.* 

On an island. It was a war going on. We were a small squad and it was like BFBC2. We ran into some temple. Bill from L4D was there. We saw some overlords in a square hole in the roof. They pooped out creep. I tried to throw a grenade up there but it didn't blow up at the right moment. Instead we took some epic pictures where I was sitting in the rain of creep and looking cool. 

_A beach in a room. If a guy walked there and I had infected it with creep the creep would attack him. That's exactly what happened. The creep stretched out and grabbed him._

----------


## Banana King

Everything is clouded in my memory because I played too much SC2 and dreamed about it. 

_Some guy had developed almost exactly the same powers as Alex Mercer._ 

_Boss which was made out of god parts. Like a rib from some god he had killed. I thought the boss was fairly easy._ 

_Texted a guy I didn't know and asked if I could borrow his apartment. Didn't leave my name but he said yes. The apartment was occupied by two women though._

----------


## Banana King

I walked out from a building in a town. It was like a sandy CoD map. We were like four people walking out from different ways. We all were very hurt and I dragged myself forward. It was like the end of MW2. I walked up on another guy who had his back to me and looked confused. I slashed him. I managed to get to an airport. My brother was in a plane with me. It was large. He rode a bike or something which would power the airplane. We almost crashed into a fence before we lifted. I steered it. My brother told me to be quiet because he needed to focus. He started talking to himself. _I think we met some aliens later._ 

_Pettersson told me he could do like random stuff. We were in a bus I believe._

BFBC2 style but with zombies. There was a house and a hill down with some rocks. I remember looking in a red dot scope. It was pretty dark outside. There was two teams, with both humans and zombies in. I somehow got down on the hill and walked around there pretty scared. I felt as someone was watching me. I walked between some rocks so I couldn't not be shot in the back. Then I saw a gun point out from some rocks. He didn't know I was there. I knifed and jumped in there. First it "bugged" and I didn't get him, but the second time it worked. 
I got up on the house level and there was a close battle there. I got killed in it. Then the spawning system was similar to L4D infected. I saw there were enemies walking out of the house. There were zombie women. I hid behind a corner to the left. They walked out and got ready for incoming enemies. None seemed to notice me. There was like a parking lot behind me. I was semi-lucid or something. Maybe I knew it was a game. I had a towel or something on me. I started fake wanking beneath it. The women got mad and two hit me. I took one of the women and we were going to "dirty" stuff. There was a immigrant guy also having some fun time with another woman. He said something about "This is the second time I tell you..!". 
The dream started vary between my home (brother's room) and the parking lot. I figured I could try loosing my virginity in a dream. I was back on the parking lot and she was in doggy style.* I couldn't get it in or something. She turned around and I fucked her. I remember grabbing her tits too. It was nice.* 
There was some weird summoning system there. I opened a crate over at the hill and like chose some stuff in it. Then when I was back at the parking lot/brother's room the stuff lay on the ground. I walked down to my dinner table. I looked out through the window. It was dark outside. But just outside the window there was something beautiful. It was some weird Christmas lightning. It is so hard to explain but it was made out of mostly small dragons/snakes. 
*I walked up again and did a reality check. I had two sticks in my right hand and one in my left. I walked into my parents room. My dad was wearing his pyjamas and I was going to hit him in the balls. But first I did another reality check (nose pinch). He screamed and jumped. But he didn't get mad, he smiled a bit. 
I walked down to the dinner table again. I was going to achieve some lucid goals. I was going to stabilize a bit and then change locations. I sat down in my chair. There was a glass filled with vitamin C effervescent tablet in water. I felt really dry in my throat and mouth so I drank some. That was interesting because it helped in the dream but not IWL. So I was in between wake and asleep. I felt really dry so without thinking I swallowed a large amount of saliva. I woke up.*

----------


## Banana King

I was in a hurry when I wrote my notes this morning. But it went like this:

I was on a vacation and met Frissel. Then we went to a room which belonged to a school. I had started in a new school. I was very disappointed about that. The school was worse and it was a longer distance to travel and I missed my friends. I met Ulas there, he became my friend. 
Something about it became a war/fight.

----------


## Banana King

_I looked in the mirror and noticed my eyebrows had grown together. I was very disappointed. I tried to make it look better but I couldn't._ 

_I dreamed that I had just finished two pages of my economy paper and that I could go to school now. I woke up and went to school with that thought._

----------


## Banana King

I am taking a dare from the forum. I'm going to mug a random DC in a lucid dream.

----------


## Banana King

I had a semi-lucid dream or maybe even a shared dream. I had it in the middle of the night so I forgot some things. I remember it was filled with emotion though. 
I was in a town as usual. Somewhere, sometime, in the town I met this girl which I liked. She was very confident and more than any normal DC. I found out that she was into lucid dreams too. _She had a house in the forest and there was some lucid dreaming club there. She wanted to invite me._
We walked together and both wanted to see each other again but it was awkward. I talked about LDs and we were going to do something together. I don't really remember what happened next but* we flew up to my place up on a mountain. We were both in a shared dream. I was semi-lucid and it was awesome to share a lucid dream with someone. I fell in love with her. She had the most beautiful smile.* 
Something something.
*We were in my room in the evening. We were going out. I didn't want to wake my parents or something like that. I suggested that we would teleport ourselves outside. She smiled and thought it was a great idea. We stood between my bed and guitar. She was facing me and the bed. We held hands and she smiled. I felt happy. I'm still trying to master the "changing location" power. I felt that she was more experienced than me. We squinted and I started imagining my yard and stuff outside. It was like we were mumbling a spell for a few seconds and then I closed my eyes. Nothing appeared. It was total blackness. I felt myself look around. My dreaming mind thought I was really doing that with my real body while I was in the dream.* 

I was at a bar or something like that with some friends. There was a guy there and he had like anger management problems. He told me to say his name "Panamanapalminapa" or something. I wasn't going to be able to pronounce it but I could and he was a bit stunned. My friends warned me about him. I stood up and the guy had a friend. He was lifted up by his friend and they ran towards me and were going to kick me in the head like an "accident". I was prepared though and dodged it. The guy laughed a bit. I felt they were going to try it again. I ran away and they chased me. I got into a room and was going to kick them when they came through the doorway. But like Hugo or someone came instead and I failed my kick and fell down on the floor. They came and I put my arms up and the rage guy stomped against my head but in the last second he put his foot down on the ground next to me. He said "Of course I'm not going to hit you" and helped me up with a smile. 

I walked to Hby gård with David G in my class. We talked about the incident at the bar. He said something about glasses. There was a big market in Hby gård. I said something about it's weird that they can buy something for 20kr and sell it for like 300 bla bla.

----------


## Banana King

We were walking in like "gamla stan" or something and the streets are tight there. A car drove into Hugo.  He face-planted the windshield and slided along. Out of the car a black fat guy appeared. He looked pretty confused and I thought it was funny. I thought about calling the ambulance. A cop car had arrived and a fat white cop talked. I then saw that the black guy was a police too and that their cars were super small. I laughed. Hugo wanted to get out of there and do whatever we were going to do. I told him we probably should let the ambulance people take a look at him cause maybe his legs were hurt or something. 

_Kurdistan war scene like in CoD. I was looking at hills where people fired at us._

----------


## Banana King

I've had two lucids. I'm too lazy to write down all the other stuff right now. 
I've been trying to mug a random DC. 

*I'm in a city and outside a bank. People are going out of it. One looks like my dad so I can't mug him. I follow some people with a lot of clothes cause I believe my chances of getting anything from them are bigger. I have my hand in my pocket and try to morph my buscard and phone into a gun. Then we reach a bridge and I loose lucidity.*
The rest was pretty cool. I got to experience physical pain in the dream. I was in an epic battle and saw a guy get sawed in half by a chick with a motorsaw. I was chased by bad guy inside a car and they finally sliced my throat open. I didn't die and my dad told me "Don't you get it? You can't die!" and I had that regeneration power. I'm going to save it.

*I'm on a beach. This time I'm going to get a sharp object. I got a stick and walked over to a ice cuboid. I started hitting it on the top. There was ice splinter but the stick wasn't that affected.*

Next time I'm think I'm just going to go bare knuckles. Or maybe I don't need weapons.

----------


## Banana King

I was playing the beta of cod black ops. It wasn't that different. I think I was in the game and not looking at a screen. It was a small map with a battlefield in the middle. One big house on each side. I pushed myself over the right side of the battlefield. There was a hole where a sniper was. I think my teammates killed him. I threw down a stun grenade. I was at the right side of the house. I walked in and saw my enemies rush up on the second floor. I ran after them and was ready to slice them. Then it was three against me. But my dodging skills were mad. I don't know how the fight ended.

Playing weird mini golf with some people I know. I failed with my put. Jesper W said that the ball was like "Kulliverad" and that meant it wasn't round enough and would not go straight. Tammie said something about love and I joked around with her. 

My irritating grandma was in a room with me. She had like a pen and I had one too. She showed me some weird shit where she curled up her hair with the pen. I did it too cause she asked me. Then she said "you're doing it the wrong way" and I was like "stfu I'm not".
I sat in a couch with a girl. She wasn't that pretty. Not fat. We talked and she was pretty nice. Then when I was about to leave I asked her to sit in my lap. I said like "Sit here" and she sat besides me. Then I pulled her up and we hugged each other. I don't know but I felt as I was going to cry. I liked her. Then my irritating grandma said some shit.

----------


## Banana King

I've slept today and I dreamed something about W having his feet on my seats in the subway train. I finally pushed them down. 

Also something about a car like in BFBC2.

----------


## Banana King

I sat down with Tammie. She sat on a chair across the small round table. Behind me and a bit to the right was a window and rays of sunlight entered. It was awkward. We kind of ignored each other. It was like we had silently decided that we would get through this without a talk. I could not take it. I had to do something. 
She was looking out the window like people do on subways. I entered her focus vision and made a funny face. Then I went back to my seat. At first she was trying to keep the awkward ignoring up and she made a insecure face like she didn't know me. Then I said "Come on, why so serious?" and she seemed to relax with a smile. She might even have laughed a bit. I smiled back at her. 
There we sat for a long while. Looking right at each other smiling. We didn't say a word but it was like we had a silent conversation. I thought she was beautiful. I noticed her eyes were bigger than normal. 
She didn't wear much makeup. There was definitely a lot of emotions involved. Then she gently put her right hand on the left side of my head. She asked "What's that?" and I responded, thinking that she thought my hair looked weird, telling her that it looked like that because it hadn't grown out enough. 

_Some ski trip. I think I was skiing._

The last day before summer break. The class was going to throw a party. Some dude joined our class the last day but he was pretty nice. I remember like jumping at rocks over a river to get to the party. 

_I was trying to be all mysterious and didn't say a word to a girl. She followed me and then I think I almost got hit by a car or almost stepped on an animal so I said like "Wow shit!" and then she asked me something and I started talking._

_(been watching Entourage a lot) Vince had problems getting a job bla bla lots of drama._

_My dad had dug a hole in our garden or somewhere. He had dug up the laughing gas syphon and I saw it lying on the chest of drawers. I grabbed it and tried to hide it. I went upstairs but my brother followed me and asked questions._

----------


## Banana King

My dream recall was poor this night and I had two lucids. 

I don't remember where I was but it was a place where people walked. I was lucid and *thought "THIS IS IT!" and rushed a bit. I think the floor was grey and we might have been inside. I saw a 50+ woman walk by. I went up to her and said "Give me your money." and she got scared. She started shaking and took out things out of her purse. She put it on the ground and searched it. I kneed her in the side and said like "Get the f*ck away from here." and I started looting it. I was in a hurry because I've given this dare 2 lucids before this one. 
It seemed as if she was a business woman because I found mostly pens and blocks. I opened one of the drawing blocks but I found numbers in it instead of letters. In the top of the paper it said like "501  27390 4884203...". I can't remember exactly which numbers they were but it looked very random to me. 
Another woman walked by and I grabbed her purse. She was taller but fairly the same age as the other woman.* I don't remember what happened next. 

I was in a car and it was sunny. Someone was driving. I think that person asked if this was a dream and I pinched my nose and found out it was.* I said like "Oh, it's a dream." and jumped out of the moving car. I rolled on the street* and that's the last thing I remember. 

I was in a line with my dad and brother. They passed a subway gate thingy. I was first in line then and pulled out a strip and tried to fit it in a little access thing. My strip was a bit broken so it took a long time and everyone was complaining.

----------


## Banana King

I was at my school and I slept there or something. I had a dream in the dream and I was outside of the dining hall building. It was something spooky but calming about the dream. I started spinning supernatural like a gymnast around a pole. 

Weird subway station. There were lots of people. There were like elevators going up and down a slope in there. 

I was going to watch like some awesome Harry Potter movie on my birthday.

----------


## Banana King

I was in some building with glass doors out in a corner. *I said "excuse me, everything here is my dream." to a guy that looked like a guy I asked for directions the day before. He didn't really care. I went out on the street. It was raining and there was thunder. There was a crossing a bit to my right. I went out in the road. The guy was there too. I looked to my left. I recognized it as Stockholm and it was vivid. I could see the rain hit the water. I noticed everything was going a bit fast. I looked up at the sky. There were dark clouds. They looked real. I told the guy to watch as I bent my knees a tiny bit and looked away slightly from the clouds and reach out with my right hand upwards. I tried to make space between the clouds and let the sunshine come through. It didn't work. I started imagining sun rays and closed my eyes hard for a second and then when I opened them I was in my bed.*  It might have been a FA because I think I saw some sunlight for a sec. 
And that day it was the same weather as I had dreamed about. 

Traveled to an island on a piece of dough. Lots of things happened but I'm lazy. 

Threw grenades/firecrackers at a mortar team. We were like 4 guys getting transformed like in District 9. They were gay. I took a plump actress home to my redneck family and bla bla.

----------


## Banana King

My mom and I was in a safe house and it was like in L4D. It was pretty cozy in there though and I felt safe. 

My brother and I was watching Prey 2. I could see how a player shot those grenade bugs and used them as C4. We climbed up a like Inka temple which was overgrown and talked to two gaming guys at the top. I, at least, got a sword. It was spiky and pretty short. It was also bent a bit. My brother and I walked down behind some other people. 
I got a lucid feeling and I asked my brother: "Do you think these people are virtual?", he said "No". Then I asked: "Do you think they are real?" and he smiled a bit. It was a dream. 
*I took two swords and rested them on my shoulders like a cross. The group of people were in frond of us. I started waving the swords a bit and my bro laughed. I gave him one. 
Then we were in our house. We were in the living room. My brother talked about practicing driving a car in the dream. I threw myself out threw the window. The dream got unstable and I woke up.* 

I sat in my computer chair and apparently I had a second brother with a hot girlfriend in my room. He was the oldest of us. 

I had lots of unstable lucids. The main track was that in the dream world we had gone to like an island that belonged to Thailand. 

*My social studies teacher was sitting next to me. We were reading. Suddenly he stood up without clothes. I scratched my nose and woke up.* 

In Thailand restaurant with my grandma and others. Someone threw a balloon on her in the line and she got upset and talked about Velcro strips. I got semi-lucid and walked over to the kitchen. On the way I did two nose pinch RCs. Then I took a blue bowl or plate in my hand. I dropped it on the floor and saw it go apart. I didn't want to wake up so I didn't do anything crazy. I walked to the entrance to the kitchen and a girl was sitting there. I looked at her and she nodded like saying it was OK to go inside. I walked over a bar thingy and saw a guy working to my left. I looked away for a second and then he was gone. I did it again and he was back. I continued inside and there were lots of people working there. I went down on my knees and stared at some weird kitchen thing. I tried to stabilize. I touched the surface of it and noticed that my fingers were numb and cold. I got worried and then my nose itched so much I woke up.

----------


## Banana King

School event in the dining hall. I met Dogge there and he had some weird recipe which he recommended. The place was full and I had to take a random table. I sat on a weird board. No really comfortable. Helena sat on the floor. There was a lame music show and she started like twitching because she knew it sucked so bad. I wanted to agree with her but she left the place. I saw Agge at Dogges table and they were having fun.
_I pulled a long branch off a tree._

----------


## Banana King

First I had some SC1 theme dreams. I've never really played it but I could see the protoss had weird minerals or something. 

Swedish class and my teacher Staffan played many different basses. I talked to some guys outside and they were happy they could not come in or something but I told them it was fun.
The basses looked different and I felt that I really wanted to play some bass. 

I was home and my dad called me and told me to come outside to his car because he had a present and I couldn't look out and see what it was. I went up to my room and got dressed and got outside. I took a skateboard and that was weird. I started rolling down the street humming on songs. I sat on the skateboard and I had a cap on. I then realized my dad waited for me and went back. He was about to call me when he saw me. I saw another Volvo which was open. I think it was a cab. Then we went to Ellen's old house and he rang the doorbell. A few moments later I woke up.

_Played guitar._

----------

